# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Καταγγελία για Πλαίσιο, Arvato και Apple

## athon

Καλησπέρα σας,

Στις 21/5/2013 επισκεύθηκα το πλάισιο της Τσιμισκή στην Θεσσαλονίκη και αγόρασα ένα iphone 4 στην τιμή των 350€.
Στην διάρκεια της ημέρας διαπίστωσα πολλά παράπονα με αυτούς που μιλούσα από το iphone οτι με ακούγανε με ηχώ (διπλή φωνή).
Προβληματίστηκα και έκανα μερικές κλήσεις σε ανθρώπους δικούς μου, παρουσία τους. Το συμπέρασμα είχε βγει ήδη, πρόβλημα με
το μικρόφωνο του τηλεφώνου.
Στις 22/5/2013 το πρωί, επιστρέφω το τηλέφωνο στο πλαίσιο και τους εξηγώ το πρόβλημα όπως και το διαπιστώνουν οι ίδιοι οι τεχνικοί.
Το παραλαμβάνουν και το στέλνουν στο service της Apple στην arvato. Μετά από 3 εβδομάδες έρχεται η απάντηση της arvato οτι το τηλέφωνο
έχει ανοιχτεί και ότι λείπει ο αισθητήρας υγρασίας. Το κόστος αυτού 293€!!!!!!  (άσχετη διάγνωση αλλά ας μείνουμε στην ουσία).

Με λίγα λόγια, με χρεώνουν οτι μόλις αγόρασα το τηλέφωνο, το άνοιξα με κατσαβίδι και του αφαίρεσα τον αισθητήρα υγρασίας, και γιαυτό δεν δούλευε το
μικρόφωνο σωστά. Στην αρχή πίστεψα πως το έχουν σύστημα και όποιος κάτσει, αλλά η τελική τους απαντήση είναι να ξαναπληρώσω το τηλέφωνο.

Στην Τελική, Το πλαίσιο έβγαλε Χ κέρδος από την πώληση του iphone σε μένα, η Apple έβγαλε Υ κέρδος από την πώληση του iphone στο πλαίσιο, η arvato λογικά
θα χρέωσε με Ζ κόστος την Apple για την "διάγνωση" της βλάβης και ΕΓΩ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΔΕΙΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ IPHONE TO ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ 350€.

Σύντομα θα κινηθώ για τις νόμιμες διαδικασίες να βρω το δίκιο μου.





Με εκτίμηση

Τσιούδας Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## nnn

Όπως είπα και στο pm, για αρχή προχωρήσε σε καταγγελία στην Γραμματεία καταναλωτή.

Το Πλαίσιο σαν μεταπωλητής έχει την μικρότερη/καθόλου ευθύνη και απλά αναλαμβάνει την προώθηση του στο Service, εφόσον ήταν σφραγισμένο αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνος είναι ο αντιπρόσωπος και το Service.

----------


## athon

Το έχω πράξει ήδη.

----------


## nnn

Αν υπάρχει εξέλιξη μας ενημερώνεις.

----------


## eqvus

Το τηλ ήταν σε κλειστή συσκευασία;

----------


## athon

> Όπως είπα και στο pm, για αρχή προχωρήσε σε καταγγελία στην Γραμματεία καταναλωτή.
> 
> Το Πλαίσιο σαν μεταπωλητής έχει την μικρότερη/καθόλου ευθύνη και απλά αναλαμβάνει την προώθηση του στο Service, εφόσον ήταν σφραγισμένο αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνος είναι ο αντιπρόσωπος και το Service.


Να το θέσω λίγο διαφορετικά για να δεις οτι όλοι έχουν ίσες ευθύνες;

Έχω ένα κατάστημα και πουλάω χρώματα και έρχεσαι εσύ να βάψεις το σπίτι σου. Τα χρώματα είναι τελικά ελλατωματικά και η εταιρεία που συνεργάζομαι δεν αναγνωρίζει το πρόβλημα για Χ λόγους. Εγώ σαν καλός επαγγελματίας, σου επιστρέφω τα χρήματα σου ή σου δίνω νέα προιόντα χωρίς πρόβλημα, και στο τέλος ψάχνω να βρω άκρη με τον συνεργάτη μου, που αδίκησε εμένα και σένα. Εσύ σε μένα έδωσες τα χρήματα. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΩ, ΠΑΣΗ ΘΥΣΙΑ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το τηλ ήταν σε κλειστή συσκευασία;


Ναι, σφραγισμένο

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι, σφραγισμένο

- - - Updated - - -

Φυσικά θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## nnn

Αφού είναι σφραγισμένο ακολουθεί την τυπική διαδικασία, το στέλνει στο service, η Apple δεν έχει DOA (αν δεν κάνω πολύ σοβαρό λάθος)ώστε να στο αλλάξει το μαγαζί με καινούριο στο πρωτο 7ήμερο.

----------


## athon

Η arvato ισχυρίζεται οτι το τηλέφωνο ανοίχτηκε από μένα, εκεί είναι η αλητεία τους

----------


## nnn

> Η arvato ισχυρίζεται οτι το τηλέφωνο ανοίχτηκε από μένα, εκεί είναι η αλητεία τους


Εκεί κυνήγησε τους λοιπόν.

----------


## eqvus

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος θα είναι για αρκετό διάστημα χωρίς τηλ, έχοντας πληρώσει αρκετά χρήματα.
Καρτέλα πελάτη δεν έχεις στο Πλαίσιο; 
Σε μια αντίστοιχη δικιά μου περίπτωση, μετά από αρκετές πιέσεις, μου έκαναν αντικατάσταση στο προιόν.
Δοκίμασε και άλλο υποκατάστημα της αλυσίδας και ζήτα να μιλήσεις με τον διευθυντή.

----------


## athon

Με τον διευθυντή μιλάω από την αρχή. Πήρα και τηλ στα κεντρικά και μου είπαν οτι η τελική απάντηση είναι αυτή. Ρώτησα τον διευθυντή πως αισθάνεται μετά από αυτό το γεγονός και μου απάντησε οτι έχω δίκιο και οτι αισθάνεται άσχημα. Η ουσία είναι ποιος πληρώνει το μαρμαρο. Τί να το κάνω που έχω δίκιο; το δίκιο δεν τρώγεται...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η arvato ισχυρίζεται οτι το τηλέφωνο ανοίχτηκε από μένα, εκεί είναι η αλητεία τους


Δηλαδή, μόλις το πήρες, πήγες και τ'άνοιξες? Καλός είσαι και του λόγου σου. Κοίταξε τις αποδείξεις, γράφουν και ώρα παραλαβής, παράδοσης.




> Εκεί κυνήγησε τους λοιπόν.


Και εκεί και αλλού. Εκει υποθέτω είναι το δυνατό τους σημείο, θα τόχουν κάνει και σ' άλλους.




> Με τον διευθυντή μιλάω από την αρχή. Πήρα και τηλ στα κεντρικά και μου είπαν οτι η τελική απάντηση είναι αυτή. Ρώτησα τον διευθυντή πως αισθάνεται μετά από αυτό το γεγονός και μου απάντησε οτι έχω δίκιο και οτι αισθάνεται άσχημα. Η ουσία είναι ποιος πληρώνει το μαρμαρο. Τί να το κάνω που έχω δίκιο; το δίκιο δεν τρώγεται...


Τα παλιά χρόνια, το Πλαίσιο σε κάλυπτε και τσακωνόντουσαν αυτοί με το προμηθευτή. Τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτό  και μερικά άλλα έχουν αλλάξει (όπως και ότι δεν πουλάει dell, lenovo), οπότε μόνο τα ψιλά από το πλαίσιο. Για τα χοντρά, από αλλού και το ψάχνουμε.

----------


## eqvus

Οποτε .... καλή δύναμη.Εύχομαι να δικαιωθείς. :Smile:

----------


## athon

dimitri_ns Δηλαδή, μόλις το πήρες, πήγες και τ'άνοιξες? Καλός είσαι και του λόγου σου. Κοίταξε τις αποδείξεις, γράφουν και ώρα παραλαβής, παράδοσης.

Εγώ τί να κοιτάξω στις ώρες; την επομένη τους πήγα πίσω την συσκευή χωρίς να χάσω χρόνο......

----------


## dimitri_ns

> dimitri_ns Δηλαδή, μόλις το πήρες, πήγες και τ'άνοιξες? Καλός είσαι και του λόγου σου. Κοίταξε τις αποδείξεις, γράφουν και ώρα παραλαβής, παράδοσης.
> 
> Εγώ τί να κοιτάξω στις ώρες; την επομένη τους πήγα πίσω την συσκευή χωρίς να χάσω χρόνο......


Αν το πήρες βράδυ και το γύρισες πρωί-πρωί, ισχυροποιεί ακόμα περισσότερο την θέση σου και αποδυναμώνει την δική τους

----------


## athon

> Αν το πήρες βράδυ και το γύρισες πρωί-πρωί, ισχυροποιεί ακόμα περισσότερο την θέση σου και αποδυναμώνει την δική τους


Ετσι είναι, και οι άνθρωποι στο πλαίσιο δεν βρήκαν λογική σ'αυτήν την μαιμού διάγνωση..... αλλά δεν μου λύσανε και το πρόβλημα

----------


## FuS

Από την στιγμή που ήταν σφραγισμένο, καλώς ή κακώς, το πλαίσιο δεν ευθύνεται όπως δεν μπορούσε και να το γνωρίζει.

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα ένα πράγμα.
Αυτοί σου λένε πως το τηλέφωνο ανοίχτηκε και λείπει ο αισθητήρας. Αρχικά -άσχετα με τον αισθητήρα- το τηλέφωνο το άνοιξες ή λένε ψέμματα;
Αυτό (την διάγνωση τους) την έχεις γραπτώς;
(αν όχι, πρέπει να την ζητήσεις)

Την καταγγελία στη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή καλό είναι να μην την αμελήσεις, όπως κι αν έχει.

----------


## athon

Νέα εξέλιξη:

Αφου τους έκραξα σε όλα τα social, media, forums κλπ, με πήρε τεχνικός από το κατάστημα τσιμισκή στις 21:37 (αλήθεια, των πληρώνουν τις υπερωρίες μέχρι αυτή την ώρα; ) για να μου ζητήσει το e-mail μου και ακούστε το λόγο: Για να μου στείλει φώτος από την arvato που δείχνουν το κινητό να έχει παρει νερα!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τελικά η διάγνωση άλλαξε!!!! Το κινητό δεν ανοίχτηκε, απλά πήρε νερά!!!!



ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΡΕ ΑΛΗΤΕΣ!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Από την στιγμή που ήταν σφραγισμένο, καλώς ή κακώς, το πλαίσιο δεν ευθύνεται όπως δεν μπορούσε και να το γνωρίζει.
> 
> Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα ένα πράγμα.
> Αυτοί σου λένε πως το τηλέφωνο ανοίχτηκε και λείπει ο αισθητήρας. Αρχικά -άσχετα με τον αισθητήρα- το τηλέφωνο το άνοιξες ή λένε ψέμματα;
> Αυτό (την διάγνωση τους) την έχεις γραπτώς;
> (αν όχι, πρέπει να την ζητήσεις)
> 
> Την καταγγελία στη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή καλό είναι να μην την αμελήσεις, όπως κι αν έχει.


Εσύ αν αγόραζες καινούριο τηλ και ήταν στην εγγύση θα το άνοιγες;

Έχω ήδη έρθει σε επαφή με τον συνύγορο του καταναλωτή, το ινκα, κτλ κτλ και με δικηγόρο....

----------


## leros2004

Έχεις τη πρώτη διάγνωση γραπτώς ή έστω με email ?

----------


## athon

> Έχεις τη πρώτη διάγνωση γραπτώς ή έστω με email ?


όχι δεν δίνουν τίποτα

----------


## leros2004

Όλα τηλεφωνικός έγιναν ? Πίεσε το Πλαίσιο να δώσουν λύση.... δεν γίνεται καθε μέρα να αλλάζουν το λόγο της βλάβης στο Αρβατο

----------


## athon

> Όλα τηλεφωνικός έγιναν ? Πίεσε το Πλαίσιο να δώσουν λύση.... δεν γίνεται καθε μέρα να αλλάζουν το λόγο της βλάβης στο Αρβατο


Η μόνη πίεση είναι αυτή, να κοινοποιήσετε το θέμα όλοι εσείς για να βάλουν μυαλό. Περιμένω και τον συνύγορο καταναλωτή ινκα κλπ κλπ. Εμένα μου το ξεκαθάρισαν και από τα κεντρικά του πλαίσιο. ή πληρώνεις και στο φτιάχνουμε ή το παιρνεις ελλατωματικό πίσω.

- - - Updated - - -

Νέα εξέλιξη:

Αφου τους έκραξα σε όλα τα social, media, forums κλπ, με πήρε τεχνικός από το κατάστημα τσιμισκή στις 21:37 (αλήθεια, των πληρώνουν τις υπερωρίες μέχρι αυτή την ώρα; ) για να μου ζητήσει το e-mail μου και ακούστε το λόγο: Για να μου στείλει φώτος από την arvato που δείχνουν το κινητό να έχει παρει νερα!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τελικά η διάγνωση άλλαξε!!!! Το κινητό δεν ανοίχτηκε, απλά πήρε νερά!!!!

----------


## djuan1988

Αν ψάξεις στο google θα βρεις αρκετά θέματα με την Arvato και την "υγρασία" στα κινητά.

Το κάνουν εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.

----------


## athon

> Αν ψάξεις στο google θα βρεις αρκετά θέματα με την Arvato και την "υγρασία" στα κινητά.
> 
> Το κάνουν εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.


Το γνωρίζω πλέον, γιαυτό τους κυνηγάω.....

----------


## techgirl

Με την Arvato να τα βάλεις-που απ' ότι διαβάζω κάνει και συνέχεια κόμπλες. Το Πλαίσιο -καλώς ή κακώς-είναι απλά retailer και δεν έχει ευθύνη,  γιατί η εγγυηση βαραίνει τον κατασκευαστή. Το Πλαίσιο δεν μπορεί να χρεωθεί τα ελαττωματικά apple. Σκληρό μεν (και πολύ μαλιστα) αλλά έτσι είναι. Προφανώς και γι' αυτό  ο διευθυντής σε συμπόνεσε, αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι. 

Αν θεωρείς ότι όλο αυτό το συστημα είναι λάθος να μην ξαναψωνίσεις από retailers, αλλά κατευθείαν από το istorm. Στην προκειμένη όμως περίπτωση πολυ φοβάμαι ότι η ιστορία θα ήταν copy -paste...

Τελοσπάντων πραγματικά σου εύχομαι να βρεις άκρη  :Sad:

----------


## athon

> Με την Arvato να τα βάλεις-που απ' ότι διαβάζω κάνει και συνέχεια κόμπλες. Το Πλαίσιο -καλώς ή κακώς-είναι απλά retailer και δεν έχει ευθύνη,  γιατί η εγγυηση βαραίνει τον κατασκευαστή. Το Πλαίσιο δεν μπορεί να χρεωθεί τα ελαττωματικά apple. Σκληρό μεν (και πολύ μαλιστα) αλλά έτσι είναι. Προφανώς και γι' αυτό  ο διευθυντής σε συμπόνεσε, αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι. 
> 
> Αν θεωρείς ότι όλο αυτό το συστημα είναι λάθος να μην ξαναψωνίσεις από retailers, αλλά κατευθείαν από το istorm. Στην προκειμένη όμως περίπτωση πολυ φοβάμαι ότι η ιστορία θα ήταν copy -paste...
> 
> Τελοσπάντων πραγματικά σου εύχομαι να βρεις άκρη


έτσι απλά δεν έχει ευθύνη ο πωλητής; Εγώ από το πλαίσιο αγόρασα. ας βρει άκρη το πλαίσιο με τους απατεώνες....

----------


## cranky

Φαίνεται, οτι μόνο έτσι βγάζουν λεφτά.
Διάβασε κι' αυτό.

----------


## techgirl

> Φαίνεται, οτι μόνο έτσι βγάζουν λεφτά.
> Διάβασε κι' αυτό.


@ athon: Διαβάζοντας το παραπάνω λινκ του cranky, βλέπω ότι αλλος ομοιοπαθείς με εσένα, βρήκε άκρη με παρέμβαση της γ.γ καταναλωτη. Τελικά η arvato δέχτηκε την εγγυηση και του επισκευασαν δωρεαν το κινητό. Οπότε γι' αυτό σου λεω βάλτα με την arvato και πιθανόν να βρεις άκρη. Το Πλαίσιο και ο Γερμανος και οποιοσδήποτε retailer, θα νίψει τας χείρας του, εφόσον νομικά η εγγυηση είναι του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## athon

Όλες οι αρμόδιες αρχές είναι ενήμερες... μείνε ήσυχος

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE:

Με πήρε ο διευθυντής του πλαίσιο τσιμισκή, και μου είπε οτι δεν μπορούν να μου στείλουν ηλεκτρονικά την αναφορά βλάβης της arvato ουτε τις φωτογραφίες. Να περάσω από το κατάστημα να τα πάραλάβω όλα μαζί τυπωμένα!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE:

Τελικά δεν πήρε νερά το τηλέφωνο. Ανοίχτηκε και λείπει ο αισθητήρας υγρασίας.......

- - - Updated - - -

H απάντηση της APPLE:

Αγαπητέ κύριε Τσιούδα.
Ευχαριστούμε για την επικοινωνία σας με το κατάστημά μας. Λυπούμαστε πραγματικά για τη δυσάρεστη εμπειρία που είχατε με ένα από τα προϊόντα της Apple.

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι ως κατάστημα δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο να παρέμβουμε στη διαδικασία που έχει ορίσει η Apple για το Service των iPhone στην αγορά (σε εξουσιοδοτημένα service centers, ανάλογα με τον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο που το διέθεσε).

Θα χαρούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε στα καταστήματα iStorm  στην Πλατεία Κολωνακίου και στο Εμπορικό Κέντρο River West, όταν βρεθείτε στην  Αθήνα.
Με εκτίμηση,

- - - Updated - - -

OI ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΤΡΟΠΗΣ!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/ijwl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/xd5f.jpg/

- - - Updated - - -

Workorder No.

A1640331

Reference No.

11509

Equipment Type

APPLE iPhone 4, 8GB, White

Serial / IMEI No.


Error Description

ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ Η ΦΩΝΗ ΔΙΠΛΗ
ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ
ΜΙΚΡΟΦΩΝΟ-ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΟ

Accessories

HANDSET

Repair Text

ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΤAI ANΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΟ
ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΜΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΚΟΣΤΟΥΣ

Remark

Quot. e-mailed to Μ at 14.13.16
ΜΗ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΩΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ
ΛΕΙΠΕΙ Ο ΔΕΙΚΤΗΣ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗΣ
ΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗΣ
EUR 293
Price for return without repair : EUR 15

Postlabel

11509

Shipmentdate

27-05-2013

Received Date

27-05-2013

Finish Date

18-06-2013

Warranty

No





Διαβάστε την διάγνωση της arvato και δείτε τις φωτογραφίες παραπάνω και πείτε μου αν κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά.

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι άσχετες και δείχνουν ένα τηλ βρεγμένο.

Πέρα οτι οι φώτο είναι σκόπιμα κακής ποιότητας.

----------


## eqvus

Απ ότι θυμάμαι από ένα παρόμοιο νήμα, αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι μήνυση/αγωγή στο Πλαίσιο και αυτό εάν το επιθυμεί να κινηθεί κατά της Αβρατο.Μπορεί το Πλαίσιο να έχει την μικρότερη ευθύνη, άλλα, αυτά λέει ο νόμος.(Petasis/φωτογραφική μηχανή, κανε μια αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ για λεπτομέρειες)
Η διαδικασία είναι σίγουρα χρονοβόρα, το ποσό μικρο και δυστυχώς έχουν και καλυμμένα τα νότα τους, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## athon

Μόλις μίλησα με apple us.

Οι άνθρωποι ασχολήθηκαν 2 ώρες με το πρόβλημά μου, είδαν τον φάκελο με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες και τις φώτο και βγάλανε το εξής συμπέρασμα:

*Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να αμφισβητήσουμε τους τεχνικούς μας.....ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ!*

Τους εξήγησα πόσο τους δυσφημεί η arvato στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν δώσανε βάση.

Τους ρώτησα αν θέλουν να τους στείλω όλες τις καταγγελίες που έχουν στην Ελλάδα, και αρνήθηκαν.

Τι άλλο να πούμε; αυτά

----------


## yiapap

FYI
H Arvato δεν έχει κανένα κέρδος από το να βγάλει ένα τηλέφωνο εκτός εγγύησης. Αντίθετα πληρώνεται ανά υπόθεση εντός εγγύησης την οποία εξυπηρετεί (συνήθως- δεν ξέρω τι συμφωνία έχει με την Apple).
Όταν ένα τηλέφωνο ανοίγεται από μη εξουσιοδοτημένο άτομο σπάνε τα ειδικά seals (void) 
Ο αισθητήρας υγρασίας είναι ένα ειδικό αυτοκόλλητο το οποίο αποδεικνύει ότι η συσκευή έχει ή δεν έχει πάρει υγρασία. Η αφαίρεσή του συνήθως σημαίνει κακοπροαίρετη επέμβαση από αυτόν που "έβρεξε" τη συσκευή ή αν προτιμάτε από αυτόν που ισχυρίζεται ότι η συσκευή έχει πάρει υγρασία.

και το disclaimer...
1. Δεν δουλευω στην Arvato και δεν αγοράζω προϊόντα της Apple
2. Δεν παίρνω θέση για το ποιος έχει δίκιο. Απλά έχουν δει πολλά τα ματάκια μου κι έχουν ακούσει πολλά τα αυτάκια μου από αθώους πελάτες που "δεν κάνανε τίποτε" (επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση).

----------


## athon

Ναι δεν έχει κανένα κέρδος, 293euro για προσθήκη αισθητήρα. τζάμπα.....

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι δεν έχει κανένα κέρδος, 293euro για προσθήκη αισθητήρα. τζάμπα.....


Τα 293€ είναι για αντικατάσταση μητρικής συσκευής αφού υποστηριζουν ότι έχει πάρει υγρασία. Το αυτοκόλλητο δεν στοιχίζει τίποτε.

<edit>
Επίσης η πρώτη φώτο (link) δεν φαίνεται

----------


## athon

Δεν ισχυρίζονται οτι πήρε νερό. Ισχυρίζονται οτι λείπει ο αισθητήρας υγρασίας και δεν δουλεύει σωστά το μικρόφωνο/ακουστικό.....

----------


## cranky

Εγώ, πιστεύω οτι έχει κάθε λόγο να βγάζει τις συσκευές εκτός εγγύησης.

Διότι, οι 7-8 στους 10, θα τσιμπήσουν και θα δεχτούν την υπέρογκη τιμή επισκευής.

Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε ποιών άλλων εταιριών το «service» έχει η Αρβάτο, για να τις αποφεύγουμε.

Όσο για την αντίδραση της μαμάς-Apple, η αναμενόμενη γι' αυτή την εταιρία.
Άσε, που σίγουρα κάτι θα τσιμπάει κι' απ' την Αρβάτο.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν ισχυρίζονται οτι πήρε νερό. Ισχυρίζονται οτι λείπει ο αισθητήρας υγρασίας και δεν δουλεύει σωστά το μικρόφωνο/ακουστικό.....


Θες να ανεβάσεις την φωτό όπου φαίνεται η υγρασία και είπανε ότι θα σου στείλουν; Μέχρι τώρα ανέβασες (αν κατάλαβα καλά) το σημείο που θα έπρεπε να είναι και δεν είναι ο αισθητήρας υγρασίας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ, πιστεύω οτι έχει κάθε λόγο να βγάζει τις συσκευές εκτός εγγύησης.
> 
> Διότι, οι 7-8 στους 10, θα τσιμπήσουν και θα δεχτούν την υπέρογκη τιμή επισκευής.
> 
> Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε ποιών άλλων εταιριών το «service» έχει η Αρβάτο, για να τις αποφεύγουμε.
> 
> Όσο για την αντίδραση της μαμάς-Apple, η αναμενόμενη γι' αυτή την εταιρία.
> Άσε, που σίγουρα κάτι θα τσιμπάει κι' απ' την Αρβάτο.


Η Apple πουλάει ανταλλακτικά/συσκευές για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στην Arvato. Η Arvato (και οποιοδήποτε εξουσιοδοτημένο service) τα μεταπουλά μαζί με την εργασία στον τελικό πελάτη. Επίσης η Arvato δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει π.χ. τη μητρική πλακέτα και να επιστρέψει στην Apple μια πλακέτα με υγρασία, χωρίς αισθητήρας κτλ. γιατί δεν θα της την δικαιολογήσουν.
Τα τσιμπήματα που λες δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Εταιρείες όπως η Apple και η Arvato δεν έχουν ανάγκη τα 10-20-50€ κέρδους σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Ήδη ο χρόνος που θα ξοδέψουν για να απαντήσουν στις καταγγελίες (που σωστά έκανε ο OP αφού θεωρεί ότι έχει δίκιο) είναι πολλαπλάσιος.

----------


## Gordito

> Θες να ανεβάσεις την φωτό όπου φαίνεται η υγρασία και είπανε ότι θα σου στείλουν; Μέχρι τώρα ανέβασες (αν κατάλαβα καλά) το σημείο που θα έπρεπε να είναι και δεν είναι ο αισθητήρας υγρασίας.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η Apple πουλάει ανταλλακτικά/συσκευές για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στην Arvato. Η Arvato (και οποιοδήποτε εξουσιοδοτημένο service) τα μεταπουλά μαζί με την εργασία στον τελικό πελάτη. Επίσης η Arvato δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει π.χ. τη μητρική πλακέτα και να επιστρέψει στην Apple μια πλακέτα με υγρασία, χωρίς αισθητήρας κτλ. γιατί δεν θα της την δικαιολογήσουν.
> Τα τσιμπήματα που λες δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Εταιρείες όπως η Apple και η Arvato δεν έχουν ανάγκη τα 10-20-50€ κέρδους σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
> Ήδη ο χρόνος που θα ξοδέψουν για να απαντήσουν στις καταγγελίες (που σωστά έκανε ο OP αφού θεωρεί ότι έχει δίκιο) είναι πολλαπλάσιος.


Το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι λειπει ο αισθητηρας αλλα πως λειπει.

Ο φιλος athon λοιπον, δεν νομιζω να τον ξηλωσε επιτηδες, ουτε να εριξε το κινητο σε νερα την πρωτη μερα. Ποσο μαλλον, να το εκανε, και να εχει προωθησει το θεμα σε 5 φορουμς κλπ
Μπορει και να το εκανε, αλλα εγω θεωρω πως οχι.

Η arvato τι εκανε λοιπον; Γιατι παει να αρμεξει τους χρηστες;
Το να δεις αν οι αισθητηρες ειναι οκ, ειναι υποθεση 1 λεπτου, οταν σου φερει καποιος το κινητο για επισκευη. *Γιατι δεν το εκανε αυτος που παρελαβε την συσκευη*;

Εχουν ακουστει και αλλα για το Apple service, περισοτερο υποψιασμενος ειμαι με αυτους, παρα με τον καθε κακοβουλο athon.

----------


## yiapap

> Η arvato τι εκανε λοιπον; Γιατι παει να αρμεξει τους χρηστες;
> Το να δεις αν οι αισθητηρες ειναι οκ, ειναι υποθεση 1 λεπτου, οταν σου φερει καποιος το κινητο για επισκευη. *Γιατι δεν το εκανε αυτος που παρελαβε την συσκευη*;


Το να δεις αν τα seal/void που αποδεικνύουν άνοιγμα της συσκευής είναι ένα λεπτό. Δυστυχώς τα καταστήματα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας ή για να μην έρθουν σε διαφωνία με τον πελάτη τους δεν το κάνουν.
Το να δεις τον αισθητήρα υγρασίας συνεπάγεται ότι έχει έρθει η σειρά της συγκεκριμένης υποθεσης, ανοίγεις τη συσκευή και το βλέπεις. Προφανώς στην Arvato δεν έχουν τεχνικούς να περιμένουν ποτε θα μπει μια συσκευή για service αλλά κάθε υπόθεση περιμένει τη σειρά της. Επίσης η διάγνωση επικοινωνείται προς τα κεντρικά του Πλαισίου που ενημερώνουν το κατάστημα που ενημερώνει τον πελάτη. Αυτή η αλυσίδα μπορεί να πάρει μέρες!

----------


## cranky

> Η Apple πουλάει ανταλλακτικά/συσκευές για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στην Arvato.


Άρα, έχει κάθε λόγο η Apple, να μήν αμφισβητεί τους «τεχνικούς» της.

Αυτό εννοούσα οτι κάτι τσιμπάει και η Apple απ' την Αρβάτο.

----------


## Gordito

> Το να δεις αν τα seal/void που αποδεικνύουν άνοιγμα της συσκευής είναι ένα λεπτό. Δυστυχώς τα καταστήματα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας ή για να μην έρθουν σε διαφωνία με τον πελάτη τους δεν το κάνουν.
> Το να δεις τον αισθητήρα υγρασίας συνεπάγεται ότι έχει έρθει η σειρά της συγκεκριμένης υποθεσης, ανοίγεις τη συσκευή και το βλέπεις. Προφανώς στην Arvato δεν έχουν τεχνικούς να περιμένουν ποτε θα μπει μια συσκευή για service αλλά κάθε υπόθεση περιμένει τη σειρά της. Επίσης η διάγνωση επικοινωνείται προς τα κεντρικά του Πλαισίου που ενημερώνουν το κατάστημα που ενημερώνει τον πελάτη. Αυτή η αλυσίδα μπορεί να πάρει μέρες!



Στο Iphone4 οι αισθητηρες φαινονται χωρις ανοιγμα της συσκευης, 1 στο usb charger και 1 στην υποδοχη για ακουστικα.

Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος λοιπον, να μην τους ελεγξει απευθειας και να μην παραλαβει συσκευη.

----------


## yiapap

> Στο Iphone4 οι αισθητηρες φαινονται χωρις ανοιγμα της συσκευης, 1 στο usb charger και 1 στην υποδοχη για ακουστικα.
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος λοιπον, να μην τους ελεγξει απευθειας και να μην παραλαβει συσκευη.


Χμ, δεν το ήξερα.
Και κάτι πολύ σχετικό και πολύ ενδιαφέρον  :Smile:

----------


## Gordito

> Χμ, δεν το ήξερα.
> Και κάτι πολύ σχετικό και πολύ ενδιαφέρον


Ειδικα για το 4 ειχε γινει και ντορος, μιας και λεγανε οτι οι αισθητηρες κοκκινιζαν πολυ ευκολα σε καθημερινη χρηση, και η Apple δεν δεχοταν επισκευες.

Σε καθε περιπτωση, εγω αν παω ποτε κινητο για επισκευη, θα απαιτησω να τους ελεγξουν επι τοπου και να το σημειωσουν.

----------


## yiapap

> Ειδικα για το 4 ειχε γινει και ντορος, μιας και λεγανε οτι οι αισθητηρες κοκκινιζαν πολυ ευκολα σε καθημερινη χρηση, και η Apple δεν δεχοταν επισκευες.
> 
> Σε καθε περιπτωση, εγω αν παω ποτε κινητο για επισκευη, θα απαιτησω να τους ελεγξουν επι τοπου και να το σημειωσουν.


Δεν ασχολούμαι με προϊόντα της Apple όπως είπα από το 1ο post. Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση αν στείλανε φωτογραφία από τη μητρική, φαίνεται οπτικά αν υπάρχει υγρασία.

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν ασχολούμαι με προϊόντα της Apple όπως είπα από το 1ο post. Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση αν στείλανε φωτογραφία από τη μητρική, φαίνεται οπτικά αν υπάρχει υγρασία.


Ουτε εγω ασχολουμαι με Apple. Aπλα ετυχε και μου εκαναν δωρο το Iphone4 και απλα το κρατησα μεχρι να το πουλησω, ασχοληθηκα 2 μηνες.

Δεν ειναι λοιπον θεμα υγρασιας ή οχι, εδω λειπει λενε ο αισθητηρας.
Και στεγνο 100% αν ειναι το κινητο, ΔΕΝ στο επισκευαζουν με κοκκινο αισθητηρα.

Tωρα, να εβρεξε το κινητο ο φιλος, και να ξηλωσε τον αισθητηρα; Με ποια λογικη;

----------


## yiapap

> Tωρα, να εβρεξε το κινητο ο φιλος, και να ξηλωσε τον αισθητηρα; Με ποια λογικη;


Να μη φανεί η υγρασία ίσως (αν δεν έκανε μπάνιο το κινητό φαίνεται μόνο σε μεγένθυση)

----------


## Gordito

> Να μη φανεί η υγρασία ίσως (αν δεν έκανε μπάνιο το κινητό φαίνεται μόνο σε μεγένθυση)


Μα αν καποιος γνωριζει περι αισθητηρων κλπ, γνωριζει πολυ καλα οτι χωρις αισθητηρες, εγγυηση γιοκ.
Να το εκανε με σκοπο να κανει σουσουρο και να αναγκαστουν να του το φτιαξουν στο τζαμπα; Πολυ μικρο ποσοστο επιτυχιας.

----------


## yiapap

> Μα αν καποιος γνωριζει περι αισθητηρων κλπ, γνωριζει πολυ καλα οτι χωρις αισθητηρες, εγγυηση γιοκ.
> Να το εκανε με σκοπο να κανει σουσουρο και να αναγκαστουν να του το φτιαξουν στο τζαμπα; Πολυ μικρο ποσοστο επιτυχιας.


Εν αναμονή της 1ης φωτογραφίας λοιπόν...

----------


## athon

> Εν αναμονή της 1ης φωτογραφίας λοιπόν...


Η αρβάτο στέλνει τις δύο φώτο στο πλαίσιο, με παίρνει τηλ τεχνικός του πλαίσιο και μου λέει έχουμε φώτο του τηλεφώνου σας και φαίνεται βρεγμένο.

Μπερδεύτηκε ο τεχνικός του πλαίσιο, επειδή έβλεπε ένα βρεγμένο τηλέφωνο στην φώτο.

Το πόρισμα όμως της αρβάτο δεν μιλάει για βρεγμένο κινητό, αλλά για ανοιγμένο κινητό εκτός εγγύησης και ανευ αισθητήρα υγρασίας.

δείτε τις φώτο:

----------


## Hodad

Ο τεχνικός του Πλαισίου (και οποιουδήποτε καταστήματος) δεν πρέπει να ελέγξει το προϊόν αν έχει παραβιαστεί (ανοιχτεί δηλαδή);
Από τη στιγμή που το δέχεται δεν είναι όλα οκ από τη μεριά του καταναλωτή;
Γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση πώς προστατεύεται; Στις φωτογραφίες π.χ. μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε κινητό...

----------


## athon

> Ο τεχνικός του Πλαισίου (και οποιουδήποτε καταστήματος) δεν πρέπει να ελέγξει το προϊόν αν έχει παραβιαστεί (ανοιχτεί δηλαδή);
> Από τη στιγμή που το δέχεται δεν είναι όλα οκ από τη μεριά του καταναλωτή;
> Γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση πώς προστατεύεται; Στις φωτογραφίες π.χ. μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε κινητό...


Αυτές οι φώτο είναι άσχετες... φαίνεται και από την ποιότητά τους. (θα μπορούσαν να στείλουν πιο αξιοπρεπές φώτο)
Όπως και να έχει, βλαμμένος δεν είμαι να ανοίξω μιας ημέρας iphone...

----------


## Hodad

Δεν αμφισβητώ το αν το άνοιξες ή όχι απλά από τη στιγμή που το παρέδωσες στο Πλαίσιο και το δέχθηκαν (που σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να ελέγξουν για παραβίαση), η ευθύνη βαραίνει εκείνους κι αυτοί πρέπει να τα βρουν με το service.

----------


## athon

> Δεν αμφισβητώ το αν το άνοιξες ή όχι απλά από τη στιγμή που το παρέδωσες στο Πλαίσιο και το δέχθηκαν (που σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να ελέγξουν για παραβίαση), η ευθύνη βαραίνει εκείνους κι αυτοί πρέπει να τα βρουν με το service.


Το παραλάβαν χωρίς να διαπιστώσουν κάποια παραβίαση γιατί απλά ήταν πεντακάθαρη η συσκευή. 24 ώρες την είχα στα χέρια μου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αρβάτο στέλνει τις δύο φώτο στο πλαίσιο, με παίρνει τηλ τεχνικός του πλαίσιο και μου λέει έχουμε φώτο του τηλεφώνου σας και φαίνεται βρεγμένο.
> 
> Μπερδεύτηκε ο τεχνικός του πλαίσιο, επειδή έβλεπε ένα βρεγμένο τηλέφωνο στην φώτο.
> 
> Το πόρισμα όμως της αρβάτο δεν μιλάει για βρεγμένο κινητό, αλλά για ανοιγμένο κινητό εκτός εγγύησης και ανευ αισθητήρα υγρασίας.
> 
> δείτε τις φώτο:


Το πόρισμα της αρβάτο:
ΜΗ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΩΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ
ΛΕΙΠΕΙ Ο ΔΕΙΚΤΗΣ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗΣ
ΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗΣ
EUR 293

----------


## techgirl

> Δεν αμφισβητώ το αν το άνοιξες ή όχι απλά από τη στιγμή που το παρέδωσες στο Πλαίσιο και το δέχθηκαν (που σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να ελέγξουν για παραβίαση), η ευθύνη βαραίνει εκείνους κι αυτοί πρέπει να τα βρουν με το service.


Ο retailer δεν έχει δικαίωμα να πειράξει τη συσκευή γιατί χάνεται αυτόματα η εγγυηση.  Το Πλαίσιο ήταν υποχρεωμένο να στείλει το τηλέφωνο στο σερβις, οπως και έπραξε. Μετα η αρβατο εβγαλε αυτό το πόρισμα, και από τη στιγμή που το αμφισβητεί ο athon, εκεί πρέπει να στραφεί...

----------


## Gordito

Την ευθυνη την εχει το καταστημα που σου πουλαει, και κανενας αλλος.

Το οτι μιλαει ο πελατης με την Arvato, γινεται για διευκολυνση και οχι απο υποχρεωση.

----------


## Hodad

> Ο retailer δεν έχει δικαίωμα να πειράξει τη συσκευή γιατί χάνεται αυτόματα η εγγυηση.  Το Πλαίσιο ήταν υποχρεωμένο να στείλει το τηλέφωνο στο σερβις, οπως και έπραξε. Μετα η αρβατο εβγαλε αυτό το πόρισμα, και από τη στιγμή που το αμφισβητεί ο athon, εκεί πρέπει να στραφεί...


Σύμφωνοι ότι ούτε ο retailer ούτε κανένας πλην του σέρβις δεν μπορεί να πειράξει τη συσκευή χωρίς να παραβιάσει την εγγύηση αλλά από τη στιγμή που πηγαίνει η συσκευή στο retailer δεν γίνεται ο τυπικός έλεγχος για εμφανή παρέμβαση τρίτου; Δηλαδή μπορώ να πάω εγώ στο Πλαίσιο ένα κινητό μπου@!$%... χιλιοχτυπημένο (ακραίο παράδειγμα) και να μου πει οκ θα το πάω στο σέρβις και θα σου πουν αυτοί;
Από τη στιγμή που φεύγει από τον αγοραστή το προϊόν δεν πρέπει να είναι καλυμμένος για τυχόν φθορά μετά την παράδοση;

----------


## Seitman

Χμ...
Για δες στα meta-info των φωτογραφιών πότε "τραβήχτηκαν"...

Θα έχει μεγάλη πλάκα να είναι προγενέστερες της ημερομηνίας που έλεγξαν τη συσκευή σου.  :Laughing:

----------


## ariadgr

> Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε ποιών άλλων εταιριών το «service» έχει η Αρβάτο, για να τις αποφεύγουμε.


Των περισσότερων...

----------


## athon

> Να μη φανεί η υγρασία ίσως (αν δεν έκανε μπάνιο το κινητό φαίνεται μόνο σε μεγένθυση)


Δηλαδή αν στο κινητό έπεφτε νερό, η αρβάτο δεν θα το έβλεπε; Μάλλον κάνεις πλάκα....

----------


## yiapap

> Δηλαδή αν στο κινητό έπεφτε νερό, η αρβάτο δεν θα το έβλεπε; Μάλλον κάνεις πλάκα....


Η Arvato θα το έβλεπε. Εσύ μπορεί να μην το καταλάβαινες.
Το "έπεσε νερό" δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι σου έπεσε στη θάλασσα ή στον γεμάτο νιπτήρα. Μπορεί να έπεσε ένα ποτήρι στο τραπέζι που το είχες ακουμπήσει. Μπορεί να το άφηνες για λίγο εκτεθειμένο σε βροχή. Μια σταγόνα να πέράσει μέσα στο USB αρκεί. Στις περιπτώσεις που σου λέω δεν δημιουργείται αποχρωματισμός στην πλακέτα μόνο οξείδωση η οποία χρειάζεται μεγένθυση για να τη δεις.

----------


## panoc

το ομορφο της υποθεσης παντως ειναι οτι τα κρουσματα υγρασιας επι το πλειστον συμβαινουν σε iphone.

----------


## blade_

μαλιστα,ειχα ακουσει για διαφορες περιπτωσεις "βρεγμενων" κινητων,αλλα αυτο παει πολυ.μιλαμε για τηλεφωνο μιας ημερας,ελαττωματικο απο την αρχη.
μακαρι να βρεις ακρη φιλε

----------


## athon

Θέλω οπωσδήποτε να τιμωρηθούν. Η υπόθεση για μένα πλέον δεν είναι θέμα τηλεφώνου.....

----------


## blade_

απ ολα ειναι.ενα μηνα χωρις τηλεφωνο εισαι.ντροπη τους.με τις καταγγελιες τι γινεται?

----------


## techgirl

> Την ευθυνη την εχει το καταστημα που σου πουλαει, και κανενας αλλος.
> 
> Το οτι μιλαει ο πελατης με την Arvato, γινεται για διευκολυνση και οχι απο υποχρεωση.


Την ευθύνη να το παει στο σέρβις την έχει το κατάστημα, όπως και έκανε. Γενικώς το κατάστημα είναι μεσάζοντας και αυτο που κάνει είναι να σου αντικαταστήσει το τηλέφωνο εφόσων το επίσημο σέρβις της αντιπροσωπείας (στην προκειμένη αρβατο, δυστυχώς) δώσει το πράσινο φως...

- - - Updated - - -




> Σύμφωνοι ότι ούτε ο retailer ούτε κανένας πλην του σέρβις δεν μπορεί να πειράξει τη συσκευή χωρίς να παραβιάσει την εγγύηση αλλά από τη στιγμή που πηγαίνει η συσκευή στο retailer δεν γίνεται ο τυπικός έλεγχος για εμφανή παρέμβαση τρίτου; Δηλαδή μπορώ να πάω εγώ στο Πλαίσιο ένα κινητό μπου@!$%... χιλιοχτυπημένο (ακραίο παράδειγμα) και να μου πει οκ θα το πάω στο σέρβις και θα σου πουν αυτοί;
> Από τη στιγμή που φεύγει από τον αγοραστή το προϊόν δεν πρέπει να είναι καλυμμένος για τυχόν φθορά μετά την παράδοση;


Λες κατα τη μεταφορά να έπεσαν σε κανένα ποτάμι ?  :Razz:

----------


## athon

> απ ολα ειναι.ενα μηνα χωρις τηλεφωνο εισαι.ντροπη τους.με τις καταγγελιες τι γινεται?


Προχωράνε, είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο

- - - Updated - - -




> Την ευθύνη να το παει στο σέρβις την έχει το κατάστημα, όπως και έκανε. Γενικώς το κατάστημα είναι μεσάζοντας και αυτο που κάνει είναι να σου αντικαταστήσει το τηλέφωνο εφόσων το επίσημο σέρβις της αντιπροσωπείας (στην προκειμένη αρβατο, δυστυχώς) δώσει το πράσινο φως...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Λες κατα τη μεταφορά να έπεσαν σε κανένα ποτάμι ?


*Ο νόμος είναι ξεκάθαρος*, την ευθύνη την φέρει ο πωλητής.... Δεν έχω καμιά δουλειά να μιλάω εγώ με την αρβάτο. Άσε που όσες φορές και αν κάλεσα στην αρβάτο, δεν δέχτηκαν να μου μιλήσουν.

----------


## blade_

αναμενουμε.στο λινκ που δοθηκε πριν απο διπλανο φορουμ,μια κοπελα δικαιωθηκε.δε το παραδεχτηκαν,αλλα δικαιωθηκε

----------


## athon

> αναμενουμε.στο λινκ που δοθηκε πριν απο διπλανο φορουμ,μια κοπελα δικαιωθηκε.δε το παραδεχτηκαν,αλλα δικαιωθηκε


Θα δικαιωθώ και γω.

Θα σας έχω ενήμερους.

----------


## trd64

> Θα δικαιωθώ και γω.
> 
> Θα σας έχω ενήμερους.



Μακάρι αν και το βλέπω δύσκολο. 
Το κείμενο με κόκκινο χρώμα που έχω στην υπογραφή μου είναι για να θυμίζει σε εμένα (και σε άλλους) ότι έμεινα με έναν εκτυπωτή 250€ που κάνει σαν τρακτέρ, δεν μπορώ να τον χρησιμοποίησω βράδυ στην πολυκατοικία και είναι θέμα χρόνου να χαλάσει.

Επίσης θυμίζει τις σκηνές άπειρου κάλους στο κατάστημα που τον γύρισα και τους τεχνικούς να μου λένε "έτσι κάνει" 

Πλαίσιο.... ποτέ ξανά.

Το 80% του hardware που έχω είναι αγορασμένο από το Πλαίσιο όταν σεβόταν τον πελάτη.

----------


## CptBill

> Προχωράνε, είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *Ο νόμος είναι ξεκάθαρος*, την ευθύνη την φέρει ο πωλητής.... Δεν έχω καμιά δουλειά να μιλάω εγώ με την αρβάτο. Άσε που όσες φορές και αν κάλεσα στην αρβάτο, δεν δέχτηκαν να μου μιλήσουν.


Ακριβως. Ο πωλητης ειναι υποχρεωμενος απο το νομο να προβει στις ολες διαδικασιες. 
Σαββατο αγορασα ενα UPS της APC το οποιο αποδειχτηκε ελλατωματικο. Οταν πηγα τη Δευτερα στο πλαισιο (μιλαμε για μια εργασιμη ημερα μετα) για αντικατασταση του APC η επιστροφη χρηματων ή εστω πιστωση, αρνηθηκαν να παραλαβουν το UPS ριχνοντας το μπαλακι στην APC. Το τι εγινε στο καταστημα κανενας ανθρωπινος νους δεν μπορει να διανοηθει. Ο προισταμενος του καταστηματος να απαγγελει το ποιημα που ειχε μαθει οτι δλδ η APC αναλαμβανει απο εδω και περα. Μηδεν σεβασμος στον πελατη. Οι σχετικες καταγγελιες εγιναν σε αρμοδιο φορεα με αιτημα την επιστροφη των χρηματων μου αλλα τετοιες συμπεριφορες αναρωτιεμαι ειλικρινα πως το πλαισιο στεκεται εκει που ειναι.

Προ ενος μηνα ειχα παρει μελανια μαρκας work για τον canon μου. Το ενα απο αυτα ηταν νεκρο(δεν αναβε η σχετικη ενδειξη led στο μελανι σε αντιθεση με ολα τα υπολοιπα). Οταν το επεστρεψα απαιτησαν να τους φερω τον εκτυπωτη (πολυμηχανημα ΤΕΡΑΣ) για να το επιβεβαιωσουν. Δεν θα αναφερθω στις δικαιολογιες για διανοητικα καθυστερημενους που μου ξεφουρνισαν. Με λιγο φασαρια μου το αλλαξαν επι τοπου ως και καλα χαρη που μου εκαναν (ω τι ευγενικοι)

Ποτε ξανα πλαισιο. Αυτη η επιχειρηση δεν θα επρεπε καν να υπαρχει.

----------


## blade_

μηπως εχει να κανει με το καταστημα?συνολικα εχω παει μια καρτα γραφικων και 2 access points,δεν αντιμετωπισα καποιο προβλημα κ ηρθε η αμεση αντικατασταση..στα της θεσσαλονικης ολα αυτα

----------


## CptBill

ισως. Τα δικα μου περιστατικα ειναι απο το καταστημα του Πειραια.

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic





> μηπως εχει να κανει με το καταστημα?συνολικα εχω παει μια καρτα γραφικων και 2 access points,δεν αντιμετωπισα καποιο προβλημα κ ηρθε η αμεση αντικατασταση..στα της θεσσαλονικης ολα αυτα


Δοκίμασες να πας στης Ευκαρπίας; Εκεί είναι για πολλές μπάτσες  :bat:

----------


## fz6

> Ακριβως. Ο πωλητης ειναι υποχρεωμενος απο το νομο να προβει στις ολες διαδικασιες. 
> Σαββατο αγορασα ενα UPS της APC το οποιο αποδειχτηκε ελλατωματικο. Οταν πηγα τη Δευτερα στο πλαισιο (μιλαμε για μια εργασιμη ημερα μετα) για αντικατασταση του APC η επιστροφη χρηματων ή εστω πιστωση, αρνηθηκαν να παραλαβουν το UPS ριχνοντας το μπαλακι στην APC. Το τι εγινε στο καταστημα κανενας ανθρωπινος νους δεν μπορει να διανοηθει. Ο προισταμενος του καταστηματος να απαγγελει το ποιημα που ειχε μαθει οτι δλδ η APC αναλαμβανει απο εδω και περα. Μηδεν σεβασμος στον πελατη. Οι σχετικες καταγγελιες εγιναν σε αρμοδιο φορεα με αιτημα την επιστροφη των χρηματων μου αλλα τετοιες συμπεριφορες αναρωτιεμαι ειλικρινα πως το πλαισιο στεκεται εκει που ειναι.
> 
> Ποτε ξανα πλαισιο. Αυτη η επιχειρηση δεν θα επρεπε καν να υπαρχει.


Από τη στιγμή που η APC υποστηρίζει το προϊόν της εσένα γιατί σε χαλάει? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά APC ή Πλαίσιο. Ένα τηλέφωνο θα κάνεις και λύνεται το πρόβλημά σου, καλύτερα λοιπόν να γίνει εκεί που θα καταλάβουν και 5 κουβέντες που θα τους πεις (=κατασκευαστής).

και για να μην θεωρηθώ ότι είμαι πνεύμα αντιλογίας, έχω προσωπική εμπειρία με χαλασμένο APC UPS, αγορασμένο από το Πλαίσιο. Τηλεφώνησα αρχικά στο Πλαίσιο και μου επισήμαναν ότι το προϊόν υποστηρίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή. Πήρα στα γραφεία της APC στην Ελλάδα, ήρθε courrier σε συμφωνημένη ώρα με νέο UPS σφραγισμένο, και μετά από 3 ημέρες άλλος courrier για να παραλάβει το χαλασμένο στη συσκευασία του νέου, με τυπωμένα τα παραστατικά σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες. Κόστος για εμένα 0€.

----------


## trd64

> Την ευθύνη να το παει στο σέρβις την έχει το κατάστημα, όπως και έκανε.


Αυτό δεν ισχύει πια με το πλαίσιο. Εμένα μου ζήτησαν 30€ να στείλουν στην lexmark ένα εκτυπωτή.
Αναγκάστηκα να φύγω από το service και να πάω στο κατάστημα στην Στουρνάρι που ήταν φίσκα από κόσμο, να τους κάνω φασαρία, τονίζοντας πόσο άσχημο είναι το after sales τους για να μου τον στείλουν δωρεάν και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. 

Πραγματικά, έχει χαλάσει πάρα πολύ αυτό το κατάστημα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## blade_

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασες να πας στης Ευκαρπίας; Εκεί είναι για πολλές μπάτσες


ναι δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα προβλημα,εχουν περασει βεβαια 2 χρονια απο τοτε

----------


## techgirl

> μηπως εχει να κανει με το καταστημα?συνολικα εχω παει μια καρτα γραφικων και 2 access points,δεν αντιμετωπισα καποιο προβλημα κ ηρθε η αμεση αντικατασταση..στα της θεσσαλονικης ολα αυτα


και εγώ πάντως με καταστήματα σε Ψυχικό και Σύνταγμα, δεν είχα πρόβλημα με after sales-και λάπτοπ μου έφτιαξαν σε 2 ώρες και μου έχουν αντικαταστήσει αποκωδικοποιητή...

----------


## Seitman

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, αλλά εγώ δύο φορές παραλίγο να έκανα αντικατάσταση τη μούρη του διευθυντή.  :Innocent:

----------


## blade_

περιμενουμε κ εξελιξεις απο τον φιλο...εντωμεταξυ πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο μηνας που ειναι χωρις τηλεφωνο.. :Clap:

----------


## athon

> περιμενουμε κ εξελιξεις απο τον φιλο...εντωμεταξυ πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο μηνας που ειναι χωρις τηλεφωνο..


*Έστειλε ο Συνήγορος του καταναλωτή επιστολή σε ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ, ARVATO ΚΑΙ ISQUARE και περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα ενεργήσουν.
*
εντωμεταξύ....

Έχω πρόσφατο περιστατικό φίλου με smartphone turbo X, χάλασε σε 10 μέρες και του είπαν ότι η συσκευή ανοίχτηκε
και έλειπε κάτι από μέσα.

Μόλις μάθω λεπτομέρειες θα σας ενημερώσω.

Για αυτό από την αρχή επέμενα πως φταίει και το πλαίσιο. Φαίνεται πως την κομπίνα την κάνουν παρέα, όλοι μαζί.

----------


## Lagman

Στην smartec αντιπρόσωπος Samsung πήγε γνωστός μου και δεν του αλλάξανε την οθόνη γιατι ισχυριζόντουσαν ότι έχει πάρει υγρασία...


Ειδικά με smartphone εμένα αν μου τύχει θα ζητήσω κατα την παραλαβή να το ανοίξουν να δουν εάν λείπει κάτι και να δούμε εάν εχει υγρασία...



Πόσο κόσμο έχουν κοροϊδέψει με την δικαιολογία της υγρασίας ...

----------


## techgirl

> *Έστειλε ο Συνήγορος του καταναλωτή επιστολή σε ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ, ARVATO ΚΑΙ ISQUARE και περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα ενεργήσουν.
> *
> εντωμεταξύ....
> 
> Έχω πρόσφατο περιστατικό φίλου με smartphone turbo X, χάλασε σε 10 μέρες και του είπαν ότι η συσκευή ανοίχτηκε
> και έλειπε κάτι από μέσα.
> 
> Μόλις μάθω λεπτομέρειες θα σας ενημερώσω.
> 
> Για αυτό από την αρχή επέμενα πως φταίει και το πλαίσιο. Φαίνεται πως την κομπίνα την κάνουν παρέα, όλοι μαζί.


Μωρέ τον καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου και με το παραπάνω. Και εγώ και οποιοσδήποτε θα είχε φρικάρει σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση. Αλλά νομίζω ότι το Πλάισιο δεν έχει κάτι να κερδίσει στην προκειμένη-αν εκανε την αντικατάσταση δεν θα εβαζε τα λεφτα από την τσέπη του, οπότε γιατί να το νοιάζει?

----------


## athon

> Μωρέ τον καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου και με το παραπάνω. Και εγώ και οποιοσδήποτε θα είχε φρικάρει σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση. Αλλά νομίζω ότι το Πλάισιο δεν έχει κάτι να κερδίσει στην προκειμένη-αν εκανε την αντικατάσταση δεν θα εβαζε τα λεφτα από την τσέπη του, οπότε γιατί να το νοιάζει?


Το TurboX Smartphone δικιά της εισαγωγή είναι.....

----------


## blade_

τσπ...ολοι τα ανοιγουν κ κλεβουν αισθητηρες?

----------


## Seitman

Μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα πόσο πάνε στην "μαύρη".  :Laughing:

----------


## techgirl

> Μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα πόσο πάνε στην "μαύρη".


Χαχαχα! εγραψες!




> Το TurboX Smartphone δικιά της εισαγωγή είναι.....


Πολύ σωστό, αλλά τα apple?

----------


## mpetou

συμφωνα με το νομο την αποκλειστικη ευθυνη φερει το πλαισιο και πρεπει να σε αποζημιωσει στο ακέραιο.
Μην μιλας με κανενα αλλον περα του πλαισιου μιας και ο πωλητης φερει την ευθυνη 100% συμφωνα με τη νομοθεσια.

----------


## athon

> συμφωνα με το νομο την αποκλειστικη ευθυνη φερει το πλαισιο και πρεπει να σε αποζημιωσει στο ακέραιο.
> Μην μιλας με κανενα αλλον περα του πλαισιου μιας και ο πωλητης φερει την ευθυνη 100% συμφωνα με τη νομοθεσια.


Ο Συνήγορος του καταναλωτή τους έχει πρώτους πρώτους στην λίστα.....

----------


## nnn

Διαβάστε πρώτα τι λέει ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή για το ποιός ευθύνεται.



> Αγόρασα ένα κινητό και παρουσίασε πρόβλημα την επόμενη ημέρα. Το κατάστημα με έστειλε στο service της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας. Από εκεί με ειδοποίησαν πως το κινητό μου επισκευάστηκε. Το παρέλαβα όμως στη συνέχεια διαπίστωσα πως το πρόβλημα που είχε παραμένει.
> 
> Ο προμηθευτής, με επιμέλειά του, κατά τη διάρκεια ισχύος της εγγύησης υποχρεούται να προβεί σε επισκευή, διόρθωση ή αντικατάσταση του προϊόντος χωρίς επιπλέον επιβάρυνση του καταναλωτή (ά. 5 του ν. 2251/1994). 
> Εάν ο προμηθευτής δεν τηρεί την υποχρέωσή του μπορείτε να υποβάλετε καταγγελία στη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή. 
> 
> Ειδικά πάντως έναντι του πωλητή έχετε και τα δικαιώματά σας από τη σύμβαση πώλησης (άρθρα 540 επ. Αστικού Κώδικα) και μπορείτε να αξιώσετε διόρθωση, αντικατάσταση, αποζημίωση, μείωση του τιμήματος ή να υπαναχωρήσετε από τη σύμβαση, δηλαδή να επιστρέψετε το προϊόν και να λάβετε πίσω τα χρήματά σας, εντός δύο ετών από την αγορά με προσφυγή στα αστικά δικαστήρια.


Μόνο με προσφυγή στα Αστικά Δικαστήρια μπορεί κάποιος να κινηθεί εναντίον του πωλητή, την άμεση ευθύνη την έχει ο προμηθευτής του.

----------


## yiapap

> Διαβάστε πρώτα τι λέει ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή για το ποιός ευθύνεται.
> 
> 
> Μόνο με προσφυγή στα Αστικά Δικαστήρια μπορεί κάποιος να κινηθεί εναντίον του πωλητή, την άμεση ευθύνη την έχει ο προμηθευτής του.


Ξαναδιάβασε το, δε λέει αυτό.
Την άμεση ευθύνη την έχει ο πωλητής και γι αυτό μπορείς να αξιώσεις όλα αυτά τα ωραία στα αστικά δικαστήρια *από τον πωλητή*. Ο προμηθευτής/κατασκευαστής έχει υποχρέωση για την υποστήριξη του προϊόντος καθόλη τη διάρκεια ζωής του μέσω επισκευής ή αντικατάστασης.
Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα λόγου χάρη δεν μπορείς να απαιτήσεις αντικατάσταση ή επιστροφή χρημάτων *από τον προμηθευτή* παρά το ότι σε αυτόν παραπέμφθηκε ο καταναλωτής από το σημείο πώλησης. Ένα άλλο γκρίζο σημείο είναι το ποιος είναι "ο προμηθευτής". Από τη στιγμή που εγώ προμηθευομαι π.χ. από το Πλαίσιο ένα π.χ. iPhone προμηθευτής είναι το Πλαίσιο. Δεν είναι η Apple, δεν είναι ο κεντρικός εισαγωγέας και σίγουρα δεν είναι η Arvatto. Και φυσικά δεν είναι απαραίτητο  για μένα τον καταναλωτή να ξέρω πως βρέθηκε το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν στα ράφια του σημείου πώλησης (αν ήρθε από αντιπροσωπία, παράλληλη εισαγωγή, απευθείας από τον κατασκευαστή κτλ.)

Βέβαια όλα τα παραπάνω δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση όπου υπάρχει άρνηση κάλυψης της εγγύησης λόγω υποτιθέμενης ευθύνης πελάτη (υγρασία).

----------


## nnn

Το service και την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν την έχει ο πωλητής, αλλά ο εισαγωγέας/προμηθευτής, δεν μπορείς να αξιώσεις επισκευή από τον πωλητή όταν δεν έχει την υποδομή για αυτήν.

----------


## yiapap

> Το service και την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν την έχει ο πωλητής, αλλά ο εισαγωγέας/προμηθευτής, δεν μπορείς να αξιώσεις επισκευή από τον πωλητή όταν δεν έχει την υποδομή για αυτήν.


Κι όμως.
Εσένα ως καταναλωτή δε σε ενδιαφέρει ποιος έχει το service ή που είναι. Σκέψου ότι μπορεί να αγοράσεις κάτι από ένα μαγαζί στην επαρχία το οποίο είναι ογκώδες (όχι ένα απλό τηλέφωνο, αλλά ένα ψυγείο). Κανονικά εσύ αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το προϊόν πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις στο σημείο πώλησης αδιαφορώντας για το τι συμφωνία έχει το σημείο πώλησης με τον προμηθευτή/κατασκευαστή. Εσύ έχεις συνάψει μια εμπορική συμφωνία με αυτούς (το σημείο πώλησης). Τους έδωσες τα ωραία λεφτάκια σου για ένα συγκεκριμένο προϊόν που αυτοί εμπορεύονται.
Αλλά μην πιστεύεις εμένα. Ξαναδιάβασε το νόμο. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο προμηθευτής αδιαφορεί ή έκλεισε ή αρνείται να υποστηρίξει το προϊόν. Κατά ποίου λέει ο νόμος ότι μπορείς να κινηθείς; Κατά του πωλητή. Και ας κάνει αυτός μετά ότι νομίζει στην επαγγελματική του σχέση με τον προμηθευτή.

----------


## nnn

Κατά του πωλητή δικαστικά όμως, όχι σαν άμεσο υπεύθυνο εφόσον υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία/service.

----------


## yiapap

> Κατά του πωλητή δικαστικά όμως, όχι σαν άμεσο υπεύθυνο εφόσον υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία/service.


Υπάρχει ενδιάμεσο άμεσο/έμμεσο στάδιο από το δικαστικό; Λες "Α" λέω "Β" αν δεν τα βρούμε πάμε δικαστικά. Αυτό γίνεται με τον πωλητή. <-τελεία  :Razz:

----------


## hannibal_

Παιδιά  μερικά σχόλια επειδή σαν λαός μας λείπει οι σωστή καταναλωτική συνείδηση

Ο πωλητής είναι σαφώς υπεύθυνος για να τακτοποίηση όλες τις διαδικασίες. Εάν δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει Service έχει την υποχρέωση να διεκπεραιώσει τη διαδικασία προωθώντας το προϊόν στην αντιπροσωπεία.

Με την ίδια λογική το Πλαίσιο σε στέλνει στην Arvato που με τη σειρά της σε στέλνει στην Apple που με τη σειρά της σε στέλνει στο κινέζικο εργοστάσιο κτλ.

Θα πρέπει να κινηθείς νομικά εναντίον του πωλητή και άσε αυτόν με τη σειρά του να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον της αντιπροσωπείας. Εάν ο αντιπρόσωπος δεν είναι φερέγγυος δεν είναι δικιά σου ευθύνη.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το όλο θέμα είναι τραγικό μια και μιλάμε για μια κλασική περίπτωση DOA.

----------


## mpetou

100% ευθυνη πλαισιου ...
Αυτα λυνονται ευκολα αμα τραβηξεις μυνηση εντος 48 ωρων απο την απατη και παει αυτοφορο

----------


## blade_

τελικα ο φιλος δε μας ενημερωσε,ειχαμε καμια εξελιξη?

----------


## 29gk

> 100% ευθυνη πλαισιου ...
> Αυτα λυνονται ευκολα αμα τραβηξεις μυνηση εντος 48 ωρων απο την απατη και παει αυτοφορο


Δεν υπαρχει ζητημα μηνυσης, παρα μονον αγωγης η οποια και δεν εκδικαζεται αμεσα φυσικα...

----------


## yiapap

> 100% ευθυνη πλαισιου ...
> Αυτα λυνονται ευκολα αμα τραβηξεις μυνηση εντος 48 ωρων απο την απατη και παει αυτοφορο


Μήνυση για αστική παράβαση σε ΑΕ. Ποιος θα πάει αυτόφωρο; Ο Πλαίσιος;

----------


## makis269

iphone 4 μόνο 350 ευρώ,φίλε μου είναι αρκετά καλή τιμή για κούτα,μάλλον σου πλάσαραν χωρίς να στο πούν κινητό απο επιστροφή service διοτι το κόστος οπως είπες επισκευής ήταν μεγάλο και ήθελαν να το ξεφορτωθούν,οπως είπα και παραπάνω 350 ευρώ είναι λίγα για 16gb πόσο μάλλον αν σου έδωσαν τα 32gb σε αυτήν την τιμή....η μόνη λύση καταγγελία στην Γραμματεία καταναλωτή με fax το βλέπουν πιο αμεσα απο το e-mail.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> iphone 4 μόνο 350 ευρώ,φίλε μου είναι αρκετά καλή τιμή για κούτα,μάλλον σου πλάσαραν χωρίς να στο πούν κινητό απο επιστροφή service διοτι το κόστος οπως είπες επισκευής ήταν μεγάλο και ήθελαν να το ξεφορτωθούν,οπως είπα και παραπάνω 350 ευρώ είναι λίγα για 16gb πόσο μάλλον αν σου έδωσαν τα 32gb σε αυτήν την τιμή....η μόνη λύση καταγγελία στην Γραμματεία καταναλωτή με fax το βλέπουν πιο αμεσα απο το e-mail.


iPhone 8GB είναι, το γράφει ο άνθρωπος στην πρώτη σελίδα. Και αυτή είναι η επίσημη τιμή που πωλείται.

----------


## tolisscsd

> iPhone 8GB είναι, το γράφει ο άνθρωπος στην πρώτη σελίδα. Και αυτή είναι η επίσημη τιμή που πωλείται.




Off Topic


		3ετίας τηλέφωνο πωλείται 350 ευρώ???? Ποιός τα αγοράζει????

----------


## makis269

Οκ για τα 8gb είναι μια χαρά η τιμή.

----------


## yiapap

Παρακαλώ να μείνουμε ontopic!  :RTFM:

----------


## mpetou

> Μήνυση για αστική παράβαση σε ΑΕ. Ποιος θα πάει αυτόφωρο; Ο Πλαίσιος;


Ο νομικος εκπροσωπος παει ο αυτοφορακιας δηλαδη και το αφεντικο θα πληρωσει μετα.

Το καλο του αυτοφωρου ειναι οτι δικαζετε στο τσακ μπαμ αλλιως δεν προκειτε ποτε να βρεις το δικιο σου ακομα και δικιο να εχεις.

Το κολπο ειναι δοκιμασμενο μολις πεσει τηλεφωνο στην αστυνομια για να μην τραβιουντε οι καταστηματαρχες κανουνε τα νομιμα
και βρισκει ο πελατης το δικιο του αμεσως

----------


## yiapap

> Ο νομικος εκπροσωπος παει ο αυτοφορακιας δηλαδη και το αφεντικο θα πληρωσει μετα.
> 
> Το καλο του αυτοφωρου ειναι οτι δικαζετε στο τσακ μπαμ αλλιως δεν προκειτε ποτε να βρεις το δικιο σου ακομα και δικιο να εχεις.
> 
> Το κολπο ειναι δοκιμασμενο μολις πεσει τηλεφωνο στην αστυνομια για να μην τραβιουντε οι καταστηματαρχες κανουνε τα νομιμα
> και βρισκει ο πελατης το δικιο του αμεσως


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια διαδικασία για αστική παράβαση. Ούτε υπάρχουν αυτοφοράκες σε καταστήματα ή Ανώνυμες Εταιρείες. Μήνυση για ποιο πράγμα; Ποιο είναι το ποινικό αδίκημα; Το "κόλπο μπορεί να είναι δοκιμαμένο" αλλά είναι απλά κόλπο. Φυσικά και μπορείς να καλέσεις την αστυνομία και φυσικά είναι υποχρεωμένη να έρθει αλλά από κει και πέρα κανέναν δεν πρόκειται να πάρουν στο αυτόφωρο αφού δεν υπαρχει *αυτόφωρο αδίκημα*. Έχω γίνει ο αποδέκτης τέτοιας "επίσκεψης" από την αστυνομία η οποία πήρε μετά τον κύριο στο τμήμα για να καταθέσει κανονικά μήνυση. Κανείς από την εταιρεία δεν πήγε πουθενά. Και φυσικά η μήνυση είναι κατά της Α.Ε.

----------


## 29gk

> Ο νομικος εκπροσωπος παει ο αυτοφορακιας δηλαδη και το αφεντικο θα πληρωσει μετα.
> 
> Το καλο του αυτοφωρου ειναι οτι δικαζετε στο τσακ μπαμ αλλιως δεν προκειτε ποτε να βρεις το δικιο σου ακομα και δικιο να εχεις.
> 
> Το κολπο ειναι δοκιμασμενο μολις πεσει τηλεφωνο στην αστυνομια για να μην τραβιουντε οι καταστηματαρχες κανουνε τα νομιμα
> και βρισκει ο πελατης το δικιο του αμεσως


Δεν υπαρχει αυτο που περιγραφεις. Συγχεεις την περιπτωση και καθε αλλη περιπτωση αστικης "διαφωνιας" μεταξυ 2 ιδιωτων με αλλες περιπτωσεις οπου και ο νομος σαφως απαγορευει καποιες δραστηριοτητες. Εκει λοιπον οπου και υπαρχει σαφης και ρητη παρανομια, ευδοκιμει το επαγγελμα του "αυτοφωριακια" το οποιο ομως παντα καλυπτει αποκλειστικα και μονον το ποινικο σκελος και ποτε το αστικο.

Στην περιπτωση που συζηταμε λοιπον, εαν η υποθεση φτασει σε δικαστηριο, αυτο θα γινει για τυχον κατηγορια απατης, αστικης βλαβης, μη εκπληρωσης υποχρεωσεων εκ μερους του πωλητη-εγγυητη κοκ και εαν και εφοσον αυτες οι κατηγοριες τεκμηριωθουν, το δικαστηριο θα επιδικασει αποζημιωση. Η μονη περιπτωση να υπαρξει και ποινικη τιμωρια ειναι η ατρανταχτη αποδειξη οργανωμενης απατης απο καποια πλευρα, και σαφεστατα αυτη η αποδειξη αλλα και η εκδικαση δεν γινονται ποτε στα πλαισια του αυτοφωρου.

Το δοκιμασμενο κολπο παλι που αναφερεις, μαλλον θα χρειαστει να το εξηγησεις καλυτερα μιας και οι ασχολουμενοι με το εμποριο δεν το γνωριζουν. Αρα και προφανως δεν υπαρχει. Επισης ο νομικος εκπροσωπος μιας επιχειρησης, πολλες φορες ειναι και ο ιδιος ο ιδιοκτητης και οπωσδηποτε κανεις δεν χαρακτηριζει καποιον τετοιον ως "αυτοφωριακια".

----------


## panoc

Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σχετικό αλλά γρωριζω δύο περιπτώσεις που πήγε αυτοφορο διεύθυντης σούπερ μάρκετ μετά από μυνηση για εξαπάτηση Κατά παντως υπεύθυνου σε ΑΕ.

----------


## blade_

το παλικαρι παντως  ακομα να μας απαντησει

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σχετικό αλλά γρωριζω δύο περιπτώσεις που πήγε αυτοφορο διεύθυντης σούπερ μάρκετ μετά από μυνηση για εξαπάτηση Κατά παντως υπεύθυνου σε ΑΕ.


Mήνυση για εξαπάτηση ποιού πραγματος; (αν και βγαίνουμε offtopic). Επίσης τι supermarket; Συνοικιακό; Franchise ονόματος;

----------


## panoc

Αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ πανελλαδική, εξαπάτηση για την πρώτη περίπτωση ότι προϊόντα που πουλήθηκε δεν ήταν αυτό που αναφέρθηκε ότι ήταν και στην δεύτερη γιατί το κατάστημα δεν δεχόταν επιστροφη/επισκευή ελατωματκου και παρέπεμπε στην αντιπροσωπία.

----------


## 29gk

> Αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ πανελλαδική, εξαπάτηση για την πρώτη περίπτωση ότι προϊόντα που πουλήθηκε δεν ήταν αυτό που αναφέρθηκε ότι ήταν και στην δεύτερη γιατί το κατάστημα δεν δεχόταν επιστροφη/επισκευή ελατωματκου και παρέπεμπε στην αντιπροσωπία.


Υποθετωντας οτι αναφερεσαι σε 2 ξεχωριστες περιπτωσεις, τουλαχιστον ετσι καταλαβα, στην πρωτη αντε να εγιναν ετσι περιπου τα πραγματα αν και παλι δεν καταλαβαινω την μηνυση εναντι της αγωγης, εκτος κι αν αυτη ηταν αυτεπαγγελτη απο καποια κρατικη υπηρεσια πχ αγορανομια, ενω στην δευτερη η οποια και ειναι και σχετικοτατη με το θεμα μας δεν βλεπω το γιατι η μηνυση και απο ποιον και οχι η αγωγη. Αν θες λοιπον δινεις λεπτομερειες.

----------


## panoc

Εγραφα απο κινητο και δε μπορουσα να γραψω πολλα, τωρα θα αναφερω οσες λεπτομεριες γνωριζω και οσες μου ειπε η γυναικα μου τωρα που τη ρωτησα μιας και αυτη εργαζοταν εκει και πανε τουλαχιστο 2 χρονια. 
Η πρωτη περιπτωση αφορα κλιματιστικο που ενω πωλουταν ως 12000BTU η ιδια η συσκευη ανεφερε 9800 BTU, ο πελατης ηθελε τα λεφτα του πισω αλλα το καταστημα εκ μερους του υπευθυνου αποποιηθηκε καθε ευθυνη.
Η δευτερη περιπτωση αγορα παλι κλιματιστικο το οποιο ειχε προβλημα η εσωτερικη μοναδα και εχανε το αεριο, ο τεχνικος της εταιριας που πηγε ειπε οτι η εσωτερικη μοναδα θελει αντικατασταση αλλα και το καταστημα και η εταιρια/αντιπροσωπια σερβις εκαναν τη παπια.
Και στις περιπρωσεις ηρθε αστυνομια και πηγανε αυτοφορο το διευθυντη του καταστηματος.
Τωρα γιατι οχι αγωγη δε ξερω, μπορει να ειχαν βιτσιο οι πελατες, μπορει να ειχαν χρηματα για πεταμα, σιγουρα ομως τους πηγαν αυτοφορο.
Ουτε γνωριζω το ποσο στεκει νομικα, παντως επιασε καθως και στις 2 περιπτωσεις την ιδια κιολας μερα ο περιφεριαρχης της αλυσιδας ικανοποιησε και τους 2 πελατες και τους γεμισε και δωρα απο αυτα που δινουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ, ξερετε καλαθια γεματα πραγματα.

----------


## 29gk

> Εγραφα απο κινητο και δε μπορουσα να γραψω πολλα, τωρα θα αναφερω οσες λεπτομεριες γνωριζω και οσες μου ειπε η γυναικα μου τωρα που τη ρωτησα μιας και αυτη εργαζοταν εκει και πανε τουλαχιστο 2 χρονια. 
> Η πρωτη περιπτωση αφορα κλιματιστικο που ενω πωλουταν ως 12000BTU η ιδια η συσκευη ανεφερε 9800 BTU, ο πελατης ηθελε τα λεφτα του πισω αλλα το καταστημα εκ μερους του υπευθυνου αποποιηθηκε καθε ευθυνη.
> Η δευτερη περιπτωση αγορα παλι κλιματιστικο το οποιο ειχε προβλημα η εσωτερικη μοναδα και εχανε το αεριο, ο τεχνικος της εταιριας που πηγε ειπε οτι η εσωτερικη μοναδα θελει αντικατασταση αλλα και το καταστημα και η εταιρια/αντιπροσωπια σερβις εκαναν τη παπια.
> Και στις περιπρωσεις ηρθε αστυνομια και πηγανε αυτοφορο το διευθυντη του καταστηματος.
> Τωρα γιατι οχι αγωγη δε ξερω, μπορει να ειχαν βιτσιο οι πελατες, μπορει να ειχαν χρηματα για πεταμα, σιγουρα ομως τους πηγαν αυτοφορο.
> Ουτε γνωριζω το ποσο στεκει νομικα, παντως επιασε καθως και στις 2 περιπτωσεις την ιδια κιολας μερα ο περιφεριαρχης της αλυσιδας ικανοποιησε και τους 2 πελατες και τους γεμισε και δωρα απο αυτα που δινουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ, ξερετε καλαθια γεματα πραγματα.


Για αυτο και υπεθεσα αυτεπαγγελτη διωξη, αρα και αυτοφωρο αφου τους επιασαν στον χωρο εργασιας για την πρωτη περιπτωση. Ο συνδυασμος της αναγραφομενης περιγραφης του προιοντος στο παραστατικο που εχει στα χερια του ο πελατης, με την ταμπελα και τις ενδειξεις στο ιδιο το προιον συν τις πιθανες διαφημισεις και ταμπελακια στο ραφι του καταστηματος,  συνιστουν καθαρη απατη ευκολα διαπιστωσιμη και απο το απλο αστυνοπμικο οργανο. Παιζει ρολο φυσικα και η υψηλη τιμη του ειδους αρα και ευκολυνεται η καταγγελια. Αρα ο υπευθυνος και το καταστημα που ηταν τοσο ηλιθιοι ωστε να προβουν σε τετοιου ειδους απατη αρχικα, συνετιστηκαν εξαιρετικα ευκολα αν και την μεγαλη ζημια πιθανολογω οτι δεν την γλυτωσαν. Κακη φημη του καταστηματος, απολυση απο την θεση, στοχος στις αρχες για το μελλον κτλ

Εδω λοιπον χωραγε μηνυση αλλα και αγωγη εαν ο πελατης δεν δεχοταν την προσφερομενη απο το καταστημα αποζημιωση και συγνωμη και το τραβουσε δικαστικα, καθως θα κερδιζε σιγουρα αν και μετα απο πολυ καιρο και με αμφιβολο επιπλεον κερδος.

Η δευτερη περιπτωση ομως, που αναφερεις, ειναι παραξενη. Αλλο ερχεται αστυνομια μετα απο κληση του πελατη, η οποια οδηγει και τα δυο μερη στο τμημα για να τους εξηγησουν τα δικαωματα τους και αλλο οδηγησε εναν απο τους δυο στο αυτοφωρο. Η μη παραδοχη εγγυησης κι επισκευης, δεν ειναι ποινικη περιπτωση ουτε και απατη εξ ορισμου αρα εικαζω πως εαν πηγε καποιος αυτοφωρο, αυτο εγινε για αλλον λογο οπως πχ εξυβριση.

----------


## panoc

Μπορει και μαλλον να ειναι οπως το λες, μιας και η γυναικα μου δεν ηταν παρων απλα ειδε την αστυνομια να ερχεται να τον μαζευει  :Razz:  Ο πελατης παντως σιγουρα δεν ηταν στο εκει, μονο τον υπευθυνο πηρε η αστυνομια.

----------


## dvamvak12

To πλαίσο ειναι ΣΥΝ-υπευθυνο για την όλη ιστορία γι αυτό άλλωστε έχει και κέρδος απο την πώληση του κάθε προιόντος (ενας απο τους λόγους)
Ο τελικός καταναλωτής δεν μπορεί να χανει μεροκάματα για να γινεται μπαλάκι αναμεσα στον retailer - εισαγωγέα- service
H δουλειά όλων αυτών είναι να εξυπηρετήσουν τον τελικό καταναλωτή αλλα πρωτίστως ευθυνη εχει το σημείο πώλησης να βγάλει την άκρη και να ενημερωνει τον πελάτη

----------


## mpetou

αν το ειχε κανει ετσι που που ειχα πει με αστυνομια κ αυτοφωρο οπως το κανανε και οι αλλοι αποπανω με τα κλιματιστικα θα ειχε δικαιωθει με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.
Ειναι δοκιμασμενο και ασχετα του τι λενε καποιοι εδω βρισκεις το δικιο σου στο τασκ μπαμ και σου ζητανε και συγνωμη.

Το πλαισιο δεν ειναι ΣΥΝ-υπευθυνο ειναι αποκλειστικα υπεθυνο συμφωνα με τη νομοθεσια.

----------


## yiapap

> αν το ειχε κανει ετσι που που ειχα πει με αστυνομια κ αυτοφωρο οπως το κανανε και οι αλλοι αποπανω με τα κλιματιστικα θα ειχε δικαιωθει με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.
> Ειναι δοκιμασμενο και ασχετα του τι λενε καποιοι εδω βρισκεις το δικιο σου στο τασκ μπαμ και σου ζητανε και συγνωμη.
> 
> Το πλαισιο δεν ειναι ΣΥΝ-υπευθυνο ειναι αποκλειστικα υπεθυνο συμφωνα με τη νομοθεσια.


Μάθε πρώτα ποια αδικήματα πάνε αυτόφωρο και το ξανασυζητάμε. Έως τότε κόψε τα "ασχετα τι λένε κάποιοι". Παραπληροφορείς.
Το ότι στο κατάστημα είχε άλλη αναγραφομενη τιμή/χαρκατηριστικά από την τιμή/χαρκατηριστικά πώλησης δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το ότι η Arvato υποστήριζε ότι μια συσκευή έχει πάρει υγρασία. Το πρώτο διαπιστώνεται άμεσα, επι τόπου και είναι αυτόφωρο αδίκημα. Το άλλο όχι και δεν υπάρχει διαδικασία αυτοφώρου.

----------


## mpetou

ποια arvato και κουραφεξαλα ο μονος υπευθυνος ειναι το πλαισιο. Τι δουλεια εχει η arvato ? To πλαισιο ειναι αποκλειστικα υπεθυνο.
Επειδη εχω εμπειρια απο DOA προιον στο πλαισιο πηγανε να αποποιηθουνε τις ευθυνες τους και να με στειλουνε σε αντιπροσωπια μετα απο ενα εκφοβισμο που τους εκανα αλλαξανε αμεσως το προιον.
Απο τη στιγμη που δεν δινουνε πισω τα λεφτα εφοσον ειχε περασει 1 μερα τους τραβαει μυνηση για κλοπη και ψυχικη ταλαιπωρια
και αγωγη για αποζημιωση.
Και μονο που θα τραβουσανε τον υπεθυνο στο τμημα θα επεφτε συρμα να δωσουνε τα λεφτα πισω.

Απλα βρισκουνε θυματα και τα κανουνε αυτα.. και τα κανουνε εκει που περνανε και σε αυτους που δεν γνωριζουνε τη νομοθεσια και τα δικαιωματα τους.

----------


## 29gk

> ποια arvato και κουραφεξαλα ο μονος υπευθυνος ειναι το πλαισιο. Τι δουλεια εχει η arvato ? To πλαισιο ειναι αποκλειστικα υπεθυνο.
> Επειδη εχω εμπειρια απο DOA προιον στο πλαισιο πηγανε να αποποιηθουνε τις ευθυνες τους και να με στειλουνε σε αντιπροσωπια μετα απο ενα εκφοβισμο που τους εκανα αλλαξανε αμεσως το προιον.
> Απο τη στιγμη που δεν δινουνε πισω τα λεφτα εφοσον ειχε περασει 1 μερα τους τραβαει μυνηση για κλοπη και ψυχικη ταλαιπωρια
> και αγωγη για αποζημιωση.
> Και μονο που θα τραβουσανε τον υπεθυνο στο τμημα θα επεφτε συρμα να δωσουνε τα λεφτα πισω.
> 
> Απλα βρισκουνε θυματα και τα κανουνε αυτα.. και τα κανουνε εκει που περνανε και σε αυτους που δεν γνωριζουνε τη νομοθεσια και τα δικαιωματα τους.


1) Μηνυση για κλοπη υπαρχει. 
2) Μηνυση για ψυχικη ταλαιπωρια ΔΕΝ υπαρχει. 
3) Αυτοφωρο για καποια απο τις δυο προηγουμενες επισης δεν υπαρχει εκτος κι αν ο κλεφτης πιαστει με το χερι του στην τσεπη σου κατι που ΔΕΝ συνεβη. 
4) Αγωγη για αποζημιωση θα παρεις ΕΑΝ αποδειξεις πως χρηζεις αποζημιωση και οχι επειδη εισαι ομορφος ή φωναζεις πολυ.
5) Στην περιπτωση του ανθρωπου που ανοιξε το νημα, οπου και λογικα και υποθετικα αλλα και οπως τα περιγραφει, η DOA ( dead on arrival=χαλασμενο ηδη στο κουτι και πριν απο τη χρηση ) ηταν ξεκαθαρη αλλα ο ιδιος εκανε το σφαλμα αντι να την απαιτησει, να αποδεχτει την αποστολη στην αντιπροσωπεια, να αποδεχτει την εγγυηση και την καλυψη της αντι για την απαιτηση αμεσης αντικαταστασης του προιοντος απο το Πλαισιο φυσικα, και επιπροσθετα αποδεχτηκε και την αναμονη των 3 εβδομαδων. Αυτοματα δηλαδη εβγαλε και το Πλαισιο εκτος της υποθεσης και του καδρου και αρχισε να ασχολειται με το service.

Θα ηταν ομως σωστο, περα απο το θεμα που συζηταμε, να μαθεις και εσυ ο ιδιος καλυτερα τη νομοθεσια και τα δικαιωματα σου πριν αρχισεις να συστηνεις σε αλλους τι να κανουν. Ξεκινα απο το τι εστι μηνυση, τι αγωγη, ποτε εφαρμοζεται το αυτοφωρο και συνεχισε και με την ψευδη καταμηνυση, την ανταγωγη και τις συνεπειες που αντιμετωπιζει καποιος οταν δεν τεκμηριωνει σωστα τις θεσεις του.

----------


## mpetou

περα απο τα νομικιστικα η ουσια ειναι οτι το πλαισιο εξαπατησε τον πελατη και μονο να ελεγε οτι θα φερει την αστυνομια θα ελυνε το προβλημα του.

Ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει μυνηση για ψυχικη βλαβη ? τσεκαρε το.
Βεβαιως και υπαρχει αυτοφωρο απο τι στιγμη που δεν του δινουνε τα λεφτα του εντος 48 ωρων ειναι κλοπη και υπαρχει αυτοφωρο.

Δεν χρειαζετε ομως να γινει μυνηση και αγωγη και μονο με τον εκφοβισμο οτι θα τους κανεις σου λενε μην μπλεκουμε γιατι θα τα δωσουμε σε δικαστικα εξοδα και δικηγορους.
Σε αυτους που συμπεριφερονται απατεωνιστικα δεν πρεπει να χαριζεις.

----------


## yiapap

> περα απο τα νομικιστικα η ουσια ειναι οτι το πλαισιο εξαπατησε τον πελατη και μονο να ελεγε οτι θα φερει την αστυνομια θα ελυνε το προβλημα του.
> 
> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει μυνηση για ψυχικη βλαβη ? τσεκαρε το.
> Βεβαιως και υπαρχει αυτοφωρο* απο τι στιγμη που δεν του δινουνε τα λεφτα του εντος 48 ωρων ειναι κλοπη και υπαρχει αυτοφωρο*.
> 
> Δεν χρειαζετε ομως να γινει μυνηση και αγωγη και μονο με τον εκφοβισμο οτι θα τους κανεις σου λενε μην μπλεκουμε γιατι θα τα δωσουμε σε δικαστικα εξοδα και δικηγορους.
> Σε αυτους που συμπεριφερονται απατεωνιστικα δεν πρεπει να χαριζεις.


Μπορείς να μου πεις που έχεις διαβάσει το bold; Σε ποιον νόμο αναφέρεται;

----------


## 29gk

Ας τα παρουμε ενα -ενα μιας πραγματικα αξιζει σχολιασμου αυτη η θολη εικονα που εχεις.




> περα απο τα νομικιστικα η ουσια ειναι οτι το πλαισιο εξαπατησε τον πελατη και μονο να ελεγε οτι θα φερει την αστυνομια θα ελυνε το προβλημα του.


Το Πλαισιο και εγω λεω πως εξαπατησε τον πελατη του. Οχι ομως στο ιδιο σημειο που υποστηριζεις εσυ αλλα στο οτι τον προετρεψε και επεισε να κανει χρηση της εγγυησης και του service και δεν τον πληροφορησε πως δικαιουται αντικαταστασης. Αν ομως ο πελατης απειλουσε με αστυνομια και δεν την καλουσε τελικα, ενδεχομενως να την καλουσε το καταστημα και να τον κατηγορουσε για οχληση, εκβιασμο, απειλη κτλ. Βλεπεις οταν ξεκινας κατι θα πρεπει και να εισαι αποφασιμενος να το τελειωσεις αλλα και να ξερεις και να το χειριστεις. Διαφορετικα απλως γαβγιζεις και ο αλλος μπορει και να σε δαγκωσει. Ενστικτωδως,




> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει μυνηση για ψυχικη βλαβη ? τσεκαρε το.


Το προβλημα σου ειναι να τσακωθεις ή να λυσεις αυτο που σε απασχολει ; Εχεις κανα παραδειγμα μηνυσης για ψυχικη βλαβη και με αποζημιωση να δωσεις ; Που να αφορα 200 και 300 ευρα αξια πραγματος και χρησης μη επαγγελματικης μαλιστα ; Εχεις καταλαβει εως τωρα, εμαθες τελικα ποια η μηνυση και ποια η αγωγη ; Γιατι δεν τα κοιτας ;




> Βεβαιως και υπαρχει αυτοφωρο απο τι στιγμη που δεν του δινουνε τα λεφτα του εντος 48 ωρων ειναι κλοπη και υπαρχει αυτοφωρο.


Και εγω ρωταω. Για καντο μας λιανα και ευκολονοητο για χαζους σαν κι εμενα αυτο που λες εδω.




> Δεν χρειαζετε ομως να γινει μυνηση και αγωγη και μονο με τον εκφοβισμο οτι θα τους κανεις σου λενε μην μπλεκουμε γιατι θα τα δωσουμε σε δικαστικα εξοδα και δικηγορους.
> Σε αυτους που συμπεριφερονται απατεωνιστικα δεν πρεπει να χαριζεις.


Σε ρωτησα αλλα δεν το καταλαβες. Ξερεις τι παει να πει η κατηγορια για ψευδη ή κακη καταμηνυση ; Γνωριζεις πως και αν τιμωρειται ; Ξερεις οτι ενας "εκφοβισμενος" σε τυλιγει ανετα και μαλιστα με μαρτυρες σε μια κολλα χαρτι και απο κει που πας για μαλλι βρισκεσαι κουρεμενος ; Οταν μαλιστα ο αλλος δεν σηκωνει μαγκιες και ειναι σοβαρος, επαγγελματιας ή εστω αριστος απατεωνας ; Αυτο που λενε οι αλλοι που θα φοβηθουν να μπλεξουν δικαστικα παλι ποθεν προερχεται ; Σου λεει ο "αλλος" δηλαδη, "εγω δεν στο αλλαζω και κανε μου μηνυση". Ποιος νομιζεις οτι τρεχει και πληρωνει ; Ο αλλος ή εσυ ;

----------


## yiapap

> Οχι ομως στο ιδιο σημειο που υποστηριζεις εσυ αλλα στο οτι τον προετρεψε και επεισε να κανει χρηση της εγγυησης και του service και δεν τον πληροφορησε πως δικαιουται αντικαταστασης.


Παίρνω ένα κινητό σήμερα και μου πέφτει στη θάλασσα. Το ψιλοκαθαρίζω εξωτερικά και το πάω στο Χ Πλαίσιο επειδή "δε δουλευει". Δικαιούμαι αντικατάστασης;

----------


## 29gk

> Παίρνω ένα κινητό σήμερα και μου πέφτει στη θάλασσα. Το ψιλοκαθαρίζω εξωτερικά και το πάω στο Χ Πλαίσιο επειδή "δε δουλευει". Δικαιούμαι αντικατάστασης;


Οχι φυσικα οταν το προιον εχει εμφανη φθορα και ενδειξεις κακης χρησης. Κατι που φυσικα θα προκυψει μετα απο εναν στοιχειωδη ελεγχο απο τους τεχνικους ή το προσωπικο του καταστηματος. Αντιγραφοντας λοιπον απο το αρχικο μηνυμα αυτου του θεματος:



> Στις *21/5/2013* επισκεύθηκα το πλάισιο της Τσιμισκή στην Θεσσαλονίκη και αγόρασα ένα iphone 4 στην τιμή των 350€.
> Στην διάρκεια της ημέρας διαπίστωσα πολλά παράπονα με αυτούς που μιλούσα από το iphone οτι με ακούγανε με ηχώ (διπλή φωνή).
> Προβληματίστηκα και έκανα μερικές κλήσεις σε ανθρώπους δικούς μου, παρουσία τους. Το συμπέρασμα είχε βγει ήδη, πρόβλημα με
> το μικρόφωνο του τηλεφώνου.
> Στις *22/5/2013* το πρωί, επιστρέφω το τηλέφωνο στο πλαίσιο και τους εξηγώ το πρόβλημα όπως και τ*ο διαπιστώνουν οι ίδιοι οι τεχνικο*ί.


βλεπουμε και εαν φυσικα τα πραγματα εγιναν ετσι ακριβως, οτι το προιον επιστρεφεται α) μεσα σε λιγοτερο απο 24 ωρες και υποθετω με ολη την αρχικη του συσκευασια κατι που δεν διευκρινιζεται ομως και β) οτι το προβλημα του πελατη επιβεβαιωνεται απο τεχνικους του καταστηματος. Τι αλλο τελικα αποτελει μια καραμπινατη θα ελεγα περιπτωση DOA ; 

Κι αν εριξε ο πελατης το προιον, το τηλεφωνο στην θαλασσα, και το επεστρεψε στο καταστημα και ζητησε δολια την αντικατασταση του ; Του κρατας τα στοιχεια κατα την αντικατασταση ή το αντικαθιστας οχι αμεσα σημερα αλλα σε 2-3 ημερες και αφου διαπιστωσεις τον δολο, τον καλεις και του λες ή το ξαναπληρωνεις ή σε στελνω στον εισαγγελεα. Αν δεν μασησει καθως το καταστημα επεσε σε μεγα αλητη, το περνας στις ζημιες και τον δινεις στην αστυνομια για να τον πιασει ο επομενος μιας και σιγουρα θα το ξανακανει.

Υπαρχει βεβαια και η περιπτωση της βλαβης στο προιον ηδη απο το εργοστασιο, κατα την μεταφορα του στο καταστημα, ενος ατυχηματος στο ραφι ή κατα τον ελεγχο στο service. Κατι που ο πελατης δεν ελεγχει σε καμια περιπτωση. Δεν μπορει να ελεγξει δηλαδη. Για αυτο και ισχυει το DOA ειτε τυπικα ειτε ατυπα, πχ σε προιον που δεν ειναι τεχνολογιας. Τωρα θα μου πεις η Aplle εχει σαν πολιτικη το "κοψε τον λαιμο σου", οποτε τι να κανεις ; Μιλας απλως με το καταστημα και δεν δεχεσαι σε καμια περιπτωση το service και απαιτεις να σου βρουν αυτοι την λυση.

Εκει που ομως εγω προβληματιζομαι ειναι το γιατι ο φιλος που ανοιξε το νημα δεχτηκε τον ελεγχο και μαλιστα περιμενε και 3 εβδομαδες, χρονος που σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορει να θεωρηθει "ευλογος" για ενα αντικειμενο που αγοραστηκε ολοκαινουργιο μολις χτες.

----------


## yiapap

> Κι αν εριξε ο πελατης το προιον, το τηλεφωνο στην θαλασσα, και το επεστρεψε στο καταστημα και ζητησε δολια την αντικατασταση του ; Του κρατας τα στοιχεια κατα την αντικατασταση ή το αντικαθιστας οχι αμεσα σημερα αλλα σε 2-3 ημερες και αφου διαπιστωσεις τον δολο, τον καλεις και του λες ή το ξαναπληρωνεις ή σε στελνω στον εισαγγελεα. Αν δεν μασησει καθως το καταστημα επεσε σε μεγα αλητη, το περνας στις ζημιες και τον δινεις στην αστυνομια για να τον πιασει ο επομενος μιας και σιγουρα θα το ξανακανει.
> 
> Υπαρχει βεβαια και η περιπτωση της βλαβης στο προιον ηδη απο το εργοστασιο, κατα την μεταφορα του στο καταστημα, ενος ατυχηματος στο ραφι ή κατα τον ελεγχο στο service. Κατι που ο πελατης δεν ελεγχει σε καμια περιπτωση. Δεν μπορει να ελεγξει δηλαδη. Για αυτο και ισχυει το DOA ειτε τυπικα ειτε ατυπα, πχ σε προιον που δεν ειναι τεχνολογιας.


Η 2η παράγραφός σου εξηγεί γιατί αυτό που λες στην πρώτη δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμο. Ειδικά ο δόλος είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να αποδειχθεί! 

Αυτό που συνήθως γίνεται είναι ότι οι τεχνικοί κάνουν έναν πρώτο έλεγχο και μετά είτε αντικαθιστούν επί τόπου τη συσκευή είτε τη στέλνουν πρώτα στο επίσημο service για έλεγχο εφόσον έχουν κάποια αμφιβολία για το αν μιλάμε για κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα ή για κάτι που προέκυψε μετά την αγορά από κακή χρήση. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο τεχνικός επαλήθευσε το πρόβλημα με το ηχείο, όμως μήπως (λέω εγώ) υποψιάστηκε ότι η συσκευή είχε πάρει υγρασία και γι αυτό και δεν προχώρησε σε αντικατάσταση;

Αν το Χ Πλαίσιο αντικαταστήσει το Ψ iPhone, όταν η συσκευή πάει στην Ζ Apple και αυτή διαπιστώσει ότι δεν εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία DOA τότε το Πλαίσιο (συνήθως) "φεσώνεται" τη συσκευή. Αν μεν μιλάμε για κάποιο μικροελάττωμα που διορθώνεται αυτή καταλήγει στο stockhouse, ειδάλλως είτε το Πλαίσιο παίρνει τη ζημία είτε αυτή "ισοφαρίζεται" μέσω εμπορικών συμφωνιών. Θυμίζω ότι μόλις πριν μερικά χρόνια μκεγάλος κατασκευαστής σκληρών δίσκων έπαψε να πουλάει σε αλυσίδα στην Ελλάδα ακριβώς επειδή αυτή του έστελνε υπερβολικά μεγάλο αριθμό άκυρων DOA απαιτώντας την αντικατάστασή τους.

Όσο για το αν αυτός που θα το κάνει είναι "μέγας αλήτης" θα σου περιγράψω 3 περιπτώσεις που έγιναν μόλις τον περασμένο χρόνο:
1. Σε δικαστήριο για άρνηση κάλυψης εγγύησης πελάτης έφερε 2 μάρτυρες που και καλά είχαν το ίδιο μοντέλο laptop του οποίου η οθόνη έσπασε με ακριβώς τον ίδιο τρόπο (με τον μηνυτή) χωρίς να κάνουν απολύτως τίποτε!
2. Πελάτης "καθηγητής φυσικής" που υποστήριζε ότι μια οθόνη μπορεί να σπάσει από διαφορικές συστολοδιαστολές και περίμενε 45 λεπτά μια συσκευή που μπήκε στην κατάψυξη και αμέσως μετά τοποθετήθηκε πάνω σε ζεστή τοστιέρα για να του επιδειχθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πιθανότητα. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι οι διαφορικές συστολοδιαστολές δεν είναι οι ίδιες σε όλες τις συσκευές!
3. Πελάτης που επί 15 λεπτά σκούπιζε με μωρομάντηλο οθόνη κινητού επειδή έτσι ακριβώς έσπασε την πρώτη φορά η LCD
Περισσότερα είπαμε... στο βιβλίο που θα γράψω!  :Laughing: 

Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλά καταστήματα και πολλές εταιρείες εκμεταλεύονται το ότι ο πελάτης συχνά αγνοεί τα δικαιώματά του, αλλά εξίσου γεγονός είναι ότι και *πολλοί* πελάτες πιστεύουν ότι λέγοντας ότι @@ρια τους κατέβει, ότι φωνάζοντας και απειλώντας για... ψυχικές βλάβες, αστυνομίες, αυτόφορα και... διαφορικές συστολοδιαστολές θα κοροϊδεψουν τον συνομιλητή τους και θα περάσει το δικό τους.
Το βέβαιο είναι ότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ, ούτε το κατάστημα, ούτε ο κατασκευαστής και ούτε προφανώς ο πελάτης έχουν κανέναν λόγο να περάσουν τέτοιες διαδικασίες για μια αυταπόδεικτα DOA ή ελαττωματική εντός εγγύησης συσκευή εκτός εξαιρέσεων (π.χ. να είναι παραεισαγωγή του καταστήματος ή κινεζιά ολκής, να έχει κλείσει ο κατασκευαστής και να μην μπορεί το κατάστημα να αποζημιωθεί κ.τ.λ.)

ΥΓ. Για άλλη μια φορά να τονίσω ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στον OP και όλες οι αναφορές σε καταστήματα, μοντέλα, εταιρείες κτλ. είναι προς χάριν παραδείγματος.

----------


## mpetou

καλα οτι να ναι διαβαζω αν πεις δηλαδη στον υπαλληλο η μου το αλλαζεις η σου κανω μυνηση και σου φερνω την αστυνομια μπορει να σου κανει αυτος για εκβιασμο αυτο απλα δεν υπαρχει.
Δεν υφιστατε εκβιασμος οταν ασκεις τα νομιμα δικαιωματα σου.

Σε περιπτωση που το εχει χαλασει ο πελατης δεν μπορει να παρει αντικατασταση ομως εδω ειτενε DOA και κανανε κομπινα και τον ξεγελασανε γιατι δεν υπαρχουνε καν αποδεικτικα στοιχεια
απο το πλαισιο οτι φταιει ο πελατης.

Επειδη πηγανε να μου κανουνε το ιδιο με media player μολις 4 ωρες απο την αγορα να με στειλουνε δηλαδη στην αντιπροσωπια χωρις να εχουνε διαθεση να αλλαξουνε σαν DOA
ξερω πως ξεμπερδεψα το πραγμα απο τους κουτοπονηρουληδες. Τους ειπα τις συνεπειες το να μη μου το αλλαξουνε ηρθε ο επευθυνος και το αλλαξανε.

Απο τη στιγμη που εχεις μαγαζι εχεις και το ρισκο να φας φεσι ετσι παει το πραγμα και μαθαινεις να προσεχεις με τους προμηθευτες σου.
Αλλιως αμα ειναι να τα κανουνε τσεπατα ολα χωρις κανενα ρισκο να πανε αλλου που εχει αλλη νομοθεσια.

Δηλαδη πως το ειδαμε να βγει ο πελατης χαμενος ενω εχει δικιο για να μην φαει φεσι το καταστημα ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο.

----------


## 29gk

@yiapap

Εχω και εγω σκοπο να γραψω καποια στιγμη ενα -ογκοδεστατο μαλιστα -βιβλιο με ολα τα απιθανα περιστατικα αλλα και τελικα την περιγραφη της ανθρωπινης βλακειας και κουτοπονηριας. Υπαρχουν ομως και περιπτωσεις οπου θεωρησα απο την πρωτη στιγμη που δεχτηκα μια επιστροφη, λογω του απιθανου της συγκεκριμενης βλαβης, οτι υπηρχε δολος απο την πλευρα του πελατη ενω τελικα και ο πελατης αλλα και το καταστημα ηταν ταυτοχρονα θυματα κατασκευαστικης ατελειας η οποια μαλιστα διαπιστωνοταν μονον στην χρηση και οταν τελικα αρχισε να επιστρεφει ως ελλατωματικη ολοκληρη η παρτιδα πισω στο καταστημα. Μαλιστα ακομα και ο προμηθευτης κι αντιπροσωπος δεν δεχοταν κουβεντα και εγινε μεγαλη φασαρια εως οτου ενημερωθηκε μετα απο μερικες ημερες απο το εργοστασιο, για το σφαλμα.

Σαφεστατα φυσικα, στατιστικα ειναι κατα πολυ πιθανοτερη η περιπτωση της δολιας συμπεριφορας ενος πελατη ο οποιος και ειναι κακοτροπος ή εκανε μια βλακεια που προσπαθει να διορθωσει απο την περιπτωση πραγματικου σφαλματος, αλλα και τιποτα δεν μπορει να αποκλειστει. Και αφου προσθεσω για μια ακομα φορα πως περα απο νομους και κανονισμους, το εμποριο παντα διεπονταν απο την αρχη της καλης πιστης, κατι που οντως πολλοι "μαγκες" και "ενημερωμενοι" δεν κατανοουν, τελικα το ρεζουμε ειναι η παρακατω φραση σου η οποια και ενισχυει την απορια μου γιατι ο φιλος με το προβλημα δεχτηκε την ενεργοποιηση του service και ανεμενε μαλιστα και 3 εβδομαδες για μια ολοκαινουργια συσκευη




> Το βέβαιο είναι ότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ, ούτε το κατάστημα, ούτε ο κατασκευαστής και ούτε προφανώς ο πελάτης έχουν κανέναν λόγο να περάσουν τέτοιες διαδικασίες για μια αυταπόδεικτα DOA ή ελαττωματική εντός εγγύησης συσκευή εκτός εξαιρέσεων (π.χ. να είναι παραεισαγωγή του καταστήματος ή κινεζιά ολκής, να έχει κλείσει ο κατασκευαστής και να μην μπορεί το κατάστημα να αποζημιωθεί κ.τ.λ.)


@mpetou

Ακομα δεν ξερεις τι εστι μηνυση και τι αγωγη. Ριχνεις και στο καζανι το αυτοφωρο και οδευεις με φουλ τις μηχανες τουλαχιστον για τον αυτο-εξευτελισμο σου για να μην αναφερω χειροτερες συνεπειες. Συνεχιζεις μαλιστα κανοντας και υποδειξεις για το πως θα πρεπει να λειτουργουν τα καταστηματα γενικα αλλα και ειδικα οταν καταπλεει σε αυτα ο ταχα ενημερωμενος καταναλωτης mpetou με την προθσεη να τους τιμησει με την παρουσια του και να δικαιολογησει την επενδυση τους. 

Ειλικρινα φιλικα, θα σου προτεινα να το παρεις λιγο αλλιως και να προσεχεις περισσοτερο εαν και στην πραγματικοτητα ακολουθεις αυτη την πρακτικη. Δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες, δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι και δεν υπαρχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα παντα.

----------


## blade_

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ο φιλος δε μπηκε για να μας απαντησει τι εγινε αν εγινε..παντως μεσω καποιου κοινου γνωστου εμαθα πως η ιστορια ειναι αληθινη..

----------


## mpetou

Ξερω πολυ καλα τι σημαινουνε ακολουθω αυτη την τακτικη με τους απατεωνες και ποτε δεν εχασα.
Αντιθετως χασανε πολοι που τους κοροιδευουνε τα μαγαζια που ακουνε τις ψευτιες των μαγαζατορων.

Επισης ακολουθω εδω και καιρο μια αλλη τακτικη στην γραφειοκρατια του δημοσιου τους λεω οτι αν δεν γινει η δουλεια θα φανε αναφορα στην υπηρεσια αλλαζουνε χρωμα 
και σκιζονται να σε εξυπηρετησουνε.
Πχ παω στη δεη και τους λεω θελω ολες τις αποδειξεις των 10 τελευταιων ετων και μου λεει ο βαριεστημενος υπαλληλος οτι δεν γινετε.
Μετα του ζηταω τον προισταμενο και μου λεει ενταξει θα σου δωσω τις αποδειξεις αλλα πρωτα κανε αιτηση κτλπ (για να το κωλυσιεργήσει να βαρεθω και να φυγω )
Η απαντηση μου ειναι θελω το ονομα σας παρακαλω για να σας κανω αναφορα και μολις το ακουσε εκανε μερικα κλικ στον υπολογιστη και μου τυπωσε τις αποδειξεις χωρις πολλα πολλα.
Ετσι πρεπει να απαντας σε κουτοπονηρες τακτικες υπαλληλων με τσαμπουκα για να πηγαινουνε τα αιματα στη θεση τους.

Παρομιο σεναριο στο ταχυδρομειο μετα που μου ειχανε χασει 2-3 φακελα οταν μου ειπε η υπαλληλος οτι ξερεις δεν το βρισκω και οτι το εχεις παρει η δεν ξερω που ειναι
και ελα αλλη μερα της λεω το ονομα σας κυρια μου για να σας κανω αναφορα στην υπηρεσια.
Μολις το ακουσε ψαχνει 2 λεπτα ακομα και το βρισκει.
(Επρεπε να κανω δηλαδη 2πλα δρομολογια να χασω την ωρα μου γιατι η υπαλληλος βαριοτανε και σου λεει ας το βρει αλλη σε αλλη βαρδια)

Καποτε πρεπει να καταλαβουνε καποιοι οτι πελατης εχει παντα δικιο(εφ οσον δεν ειναι απατεωνας) οτι πρεπει να σκιστουνε να τον εξυπηρετησουνε και εαν δεν μπορουνε να το κανουνε να ξεκουμπιστουνε να ερθουνε αλλοι στη θεση τους που μπορουνε.

----------


## 29gk

Σπανιο, πολυ σπανιο μηνυμα.

Απλα  :Respekt:

----------


## tsavman

Εγώ έχω άλλη τακτική, όσον αφορά το κόψιμο αποδείξεων.

Όταν ο μαγαζάτορας δεν κόβει στο ταμείο, πχ ψιλικατζίδικο, απλά κάθομαι μπροστά του μετά την πληρωμή, και χαμογελάω. Ο τρελός του χωριού και έτσι. Σε κάποια φάση κομπλάρουν όλοι με το βλέμμα μου και με ρωτάνε τι θέλω. Απαντάω, "δεν θέλω τίποτα, την απόδειξη περιμένω", πάντα με μεγάλο χαμόγελο.

Επίσης, σε ταβέρνα που έφερε μόνο το χαρτί της παραγγελίας, χωρίς απόδειξη, έχω βγάλει χρήματα 25% λιγότερα από ό,τι μου ζητούσαν. Και όταν σκάει μύτη ο σερβιτόρος να πληρωθεί, και με ρωτάει τι έγινε, κλασσικό τεράστιο χαμόγελο και "εσύ δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ, άρα και εγώ δεν σου τον πληρώνω". 

It works every time.

----------


## eqvus

> Εγώ έχω άλλη τακτική, όσον αφορά το κόψιμο αποδείξεων.
> 
> Όταν ο μαγαζάτορας δεν κόβει στο ταμείο, πχ ψιλικατζίδικο, απλά κάθομαι μπροστά του μετά την πληρωμή, και χαμογελάω. Ο τρελός του χωριού και έτσι. Σε κάποια φάση κομπλάρουν όλοι με το βλέμμα μου και με ρωτάνε τι θέλω. Απαντάω, "δεν θέλω τίποτα, την απόδειξη περιμένω", πάντα με μεγάλο χαμόγελο.
> 
> Επίσης, σε ταβέρνα που έφερε μόνο το χαρτί της παραγγελίας, χωρίς απόδειξη, έχω βγάλει χρήματα 25% λιγότερα από ό,τι μου ζητούσαν. Και όταν σκάει μύτη ο σερβιτόρος να πληρωθεί, και με ρωτάει τι έγινε, κλασσικό τεράστιο χαμόγελο και "εσύ δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ, άρα και εγώ δεν σου τον πληρώνω". 
> 
> It works every time.


Πριν την μείωση του ΦΠΑ σε 13% σε μια ταβέρνα στην Χαλκίδα μας έφεραν την παραγγελιά τυπωμένη από computer, το πόσο ήταν 163 ευρώ, όλο χαμόγελο ο σερβιτόρος μας λέει 135 ευρώ παιδιά!!!!

Δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχει με το θέμα μας αλλά αφού ανταλλάσσουμε εμπειρίες ..... :Smile:  ας το γράψω και γω.

----------


## techgirl

> Εγώ έχω άλλη τακτική, όσον αφορά το κόψιμο αποδείξεων.
> 
> Όταν ο μαγαζάτορας δεν κόβει στο ταμείο, πχ ψιλικατζίδικο, απλά κάθομαι μπροστά του μετά την πληρωμή, και χαμογελάω. Ο τρελός του χωριού και έτσι. Σε κάποια φάση κομπλάρουν όλοι με το βλέμμα μου και με ρωτάνε τι θέλω. Απαντάω, "δεν θέλω τίποτα, την απόδειξη περιμένω", πάντα με μεγάλο χαμόγελο.
> 
> Επίσης, σε ταβέρνα που έφερε μόνο το χαρτί της παραγγελίας, χωρίς απόδειξη, έχω βγάλει χρήματα 25% λιγότερα από ό,τι μου ζητούσαν. Και όταν σκάει μύτη ο σερβιτόρος να πληρωθεί, και με ρωτάει τι έγινε, κλασσικό τεράστιο χαμόγελο και "εσύ δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ, άρα και εγώ δεν σου τον πληρώνω". 
> 
> It works every time.


Πολύ καλο  :Wink:

----------


## sharkman

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ έχω άλλη τακτική, όσον αφορά το κόψιμο αποδείξεων.
> 
> Όταν ο μαγαζάτορας δεν κόβει στο ταμείο, πχ ψιλικατζίδικο, απλά κάθομαι μπροστά του μετά την πληρωμή, και χαμογελάω. Ο τρελός του χωριού και έτσι. Σε κάποια φάση κομπλάρουν όλοι με το βλέμμα μου και με ρωτάνε τι θέλω. Απαντάω, "δεν θέλω τίποτα, την απόδειξη περιμένω", πάντα με μεγάλο χαμόγελο.
> 
> Επίσης, σε ταβέρνα που έφερε μόνο το χαρτί της παραγγελίας, χωρίς απόδειξη, έχω βγάλει χρήματα 25% λιγότερα από ό,τι μου ζητούσαν. Και όταν σκάει μύτη ο σερβιτόρος να πληρωθεί, και με ρωτάει τι έγινε, κλασσικό τεράστιο χαμόγελο και "εσύ δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ, άρα και εγώ δεν σου τον πληρώνω". 
> 
> It works every time.


Επικ κινηση respect και ολα τα σχετικα!κανονικα ολοι ετσι επρεπε να κανουμε ....γιαυτο φτασαμε εδω που φτασαμε....

----------


## blade_

> Εγώ έχω άλλη τακτική, όσον αφορά το κόψιμο αποδείξεων.
> 
> Όταν ο μαγαζάτορας δεν κόβει στο ταμείο, πχ ψιλικατζίδικο, απλά κάθομαι μπροστά του μετά την πληρωμή, και χαμογελάω. Ο τρελός του χωριού και έτσι. Σε κάποια φάση κομπλάρουν όλοι με το βλέμμα μου και με ρωτάνε τι θέλω. Απαντάω, "δεν θέλω τίποτα, την απόδειξη περιμένω", πάντα με μεγάλο χαμόγελο.
> 
> Επίσης, σε ταβέρνα που έφερε μόνο το χαρτί της παραγγελίας, χωρίς απόδειξη, έχω βγάλει χρήματα 25% λιγότερα από ό,τι μου ζητούσαν. Και όταν σκάει μύτη ο σερβιτόρος να πληρωθεί, και με ρωτάει τι έγινε, κλασσικό τεράστιο χαμόγελο και "εσύ δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ, άρα και εγώ δεν σου τον πληρώνω". 
> 
> It works every time.


 :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξερω πολυ καλα τι σημαινουνε ακολουθω αυτη την τακτικη με τους απατεωνες και ποτε δεν εχασα.
> Αντιθετως χασανε πολοι που τους κοροιδευουνε τα μαγαζια που ακουνε τις ψευτιες των μαγαζατορων.
> 
> Επισης ακολουθω εδω και καιρο μια αλλη τακτικη στην γραφειοκρατια του δημοσιου τους λεω οτι αν δεν γινει η δουλεια θα φανε αναφορα στην υπηρεσια αλλαζουνε χρωμα 
> και σκιζονται να σε εξυπηρετησουνε.
> Πχ παω στη δεη και τους λεω θελω ολες τις αποδειξεις των 10 τελευταιων ετων και μου λεει ο βαριεστημενος υπαλληλος οτι δεν γινετε.
> Μετα του ζηταω τον προισταμενο και μου λεει ενταξει θα σου δωσω τις αποδειξεις αλλα πρωτα κανε αιτηση κτλπ (για να το κωλυσιεργήσει να βαρεθω και να φυγω )
> Η απαντηση μου ειναι θελω το ονομα σας παρακαλω για να σας κανω αναφορα και μολις το ακουσε εκανε μερικα κλικ στον υπολογιστη και μου τυπωσε τις αποδειξεις χωρις πολλα πολλα.
> Ετσι πρεπει να απαντας σε κουτοπονηρες τακτικες υπαλληλων με τσαμπουκα για να πηγαινουνε τα αιματα στη θεση τους.
> ...


ομοιως  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## sharkman

> Ξερω πολυ καλα τι σημαινουνε ακολουθω αυτη την τακτικη με τους απατεωνες και ποτε δεν εχασα.
> Αντιθετως χασανε πολοι που τους κοροιδευουνε τα μαγαζια που ακουνε τις ψευτιες των μαγαζατορων.
> 
> Επισης ακολουθω εδω και καιρο μια αλλη τακτικη στην γραφειοκρατια του δημοσιου τους λεω οτι αν δεν γινει η δουλεια θα φανε αναφορα στην υπηρεσια αλλαζουνε χρωμα 
> και σκιζονται να σε εξυπηρετησουνε.
> Πχ παω στη δεη και τους λεω θελω ολες τις αποδειξεις των 10 τελευταιων ετων και μου λεει ο βαριεστημενος υπαλληλος οτι δεν γινετε.
> Μετα του ζηταω τον προισταμενο και μου λεει ενταξει θα σου δωσω τις αποδειξεις αλλα πρωτα κανε αιτηση κτλπ (για να το κωλυσιεργήσει να βαρεθω και να φυγω )
> Η απαντηση μου ειναι θελω το ονομα σας παρακαλω για να σας κανω αναφορα και μολις το ακουσε εκανε μερικα κλικ στον υπολογιστη και μου τυπωσε τις αποδειξεις χωρις πολλα πολλα.
> Ετσι πρεπει να απαντας σε κουτοπονηρες τακτικες υπαλληλων με τσαμπουκα για να πηγαινουνε τα αιματα στη θεση τους.
> ...


κατι ηξεραν τα Ημι....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET4-amvedcU
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## eqvus

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το προβληματάκι λύθηκε και μάλλον yiapap και 29gk λόγω εμπειρίας στον χώρο ....  υποθέτω, είχαν προβλέψει πιο εύκολα την "λύση".

----------


## nnn

> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το προβληματάκι λύθηκε και μάλλον yiapap και 29gk λόγω εμπειρίας στον χώρο ....  υποθέτω, είχαν προβλέψει πιο εύκολα την "λύση".


Για πες...

----------


## bezoss

> Με τον διευθυντή μιλάω από την αρχή. Πήρα και τηλ στα κεντρικά και μου είπαν οτι η τελική απάντηση είναι αυτή. Ρώτησα τον διευθυντή πως αισθάνεται μετά από αυτό το γεγονός και μου απάντησε οτι έχω δίκιο και οτι αισθάνεται άσχημα. Η ουσία είναι ποιος πληρώνει το μαρμαρο. Τί να το κάνω που έχω δίκιο; το δίκιο δεν τρώγεται...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...50#post5176350

----------


## NikosX85

Προσωπικά θα το πήγαινα πίσω στο κατάστημα αγοράς και θα ζητούσα επιτόπου καινούριο. Είναι στα δικαιόματά σου αυτή η διαδικασία.

----------

